# Bayonets: your essential Zombie killing weapon accessory.



## OldSolduer (31 May 2010)

What about the zombies, huh? Bet you didn't think of a bayonet that would whack a zombie!! Come to think of it, neither have I. Let me work on that. >


----------



## HItorMiss (31 May 2010)

Totally derailing the topic

MAS all that's covered in the Zombie Survival Guide. Better to have a crowbar and or a fire axe.


----------



## Delta26 (1 Jun 2010)

I was with you up untill the giant blue amazon...


you guys are weird....



seriously....

{backs away slowly}


----------



## KevinB (1 Jun 2010)

Continuing the derailment - Zombies, you need to read the book Day By Day Armagedon.  Simply the best zombie book ever.

You never want to use a blade on a zombie.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2010)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Continuing the derailment - Zombies, you need to read the book Day By Day Armagedon.  Simply the best zombie book ever.
> 
> You never want to use a blade on a zombie.



Haha.....spiralling downward!! I'll look for that book. Thanks.....


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2010)

Also World War Z!


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Also World War Z!



Read it. Very entertaining!


----------



## a_majoor (1 Jun 2010)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> Continuing the derailment - Zombies, you need to read the book Day By Day Armagedon.  Simply the best zombie book ever.
> 
> You never want to use a blade on a zombie.



Sounds like the start of a new thread .

If I didn't have a trusty 12 gage with 00 magnum shot (or have run out of ammo because there are too many freaking zombies), then a fire axe should do nicely. If there was enough time to prepare, a (real) katana or polearm should give you the reach and ability to decapitate zombies before they can shuffle into grappling range.

Like the bayonet, there are probably lots of great alternatives to swords and polearms, but unless you are willing to lug around a flamethrower or destroy entire city blocks with thermobaric weapons, something smaller, lighter and always at your side is probably prefferable.


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Jun 2010)

You can not allow zombies to get close enough to you to use an axe or a bayonet on them because it will inevitably lead to blood splatter and then you'll get the virus.  

Even if you run out of ammo, it would be better to stick to open areas and run away than risk hand-to-hand zombie combat.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Jun 2010)

I suppose after 39 pages all the relevant stuff has been said many times.......aww frig, carry on.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> I suppose after 39 pages all the relevant stuff has been said many times.......aww frig, carry on.



OK lets do that!  ;D


----------



## Danjanou (1 Jun 2010)

Best anti zombie weapon







Even better than this





  ;D


----------



## Journeyman (1 Jun 2010)

> Even better than this


I guess it was inevitable that some form of CASW comes back to life in a tangent about zombies


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2010)

Well actually the CASW would be of limited use. Unless you full decapitate or destroy the brain the Zombie will just continue to crawl his/her/it's was toward you

Much better to have a low caliber highly accurate rifel with surppressor to hit at long range while looking for a method of extraction.


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Jun 2010)

I was thinking about a Ruger .22, semi auto HB with a bipod and scope for L/R engagements against a/m zombies.

.22 ammo is plentiful and light. For close engagement....walk away if you can. Zombies can't run.

Maybe an aliminum softball bat.

Edit to add: Make suur aforementioned .22 has a bayonet lug on it!!  ;D


----------



## SeanNewman (1 Jun 2010)

I did a Google search for "anti zombie weapon" and this was the number one result:






This is the first result for "zombie poster":


----------



## Danjanou (1 Jun 2010)

Funny Google gave me this, for anti zombie weapon, and it somehow seems appropriate for what is left of this thread






However when you type in best anti zombie weapon the first hit is this  8)

http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ksw9k8p0qo1qa7avuo1_500.jpg


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Funny Google gave me this, for anti zombie weapon, and it somehow seems appropriate for what is left of this thread



The staff cleaning crew will be along once the thread quiets down.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Jun 2010)

And when the fun police arrive we can always move over to the SME forum

http://www.lostzombies.com/group/nogunsallowed/forum/topics/the-advantages-and


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jun 2010)

The Milnet.ca Staff .... sucking the fun out of on line discourse since 1993.    ;D


----------



## Teeps74 (1 Jun 2010)

Nothing says "Zombie killer!" like two chainsaws tied to a kayak paddle!


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2010)

I don't know seems really heavy and unweildly to me...

I am sticking with a .22 or at least my .223 add in a corwbar and shaolin spade tight fitting ninja clothes and my personal E&E plan I think I have it all sorted


----------



## KnightShift (1 Jun 2010)

I'm a fan of the .22 idea, especially now that I've recently found out that some Canadian retailers are offering 50 round drums for the 10-22.

Bring on the undead!!  :threat:


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jun 2010)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Go to Radio Chatter for the Zombie tangent.
> 
> Milnet.ca Staff


Dealing with Zombies is hardly a tangent: it's the main effort!


----------



## HItorMiss (1 Jun 2010)

TV

Some people just don't see the threat....They will though but it will be at about the point that the zombies are feasting upon them.

Not us few though, we know the truth and shall be prepared


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jun 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> TV
> 
> Some people just don't see the threat....They will though but it will be at about the point that the zombies are feasting upon them.
> 
> Not us few though, we know the truth and shall be prepared


I say, the more that ignore the threat, the better for us.  Not only will it slow down the initial hoardes as they feast on their brains, but they will get very little "brain nutrition" from those lowly-masses, slowing them down even further.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jun 2010)

Now, let's not forget deception when fighting zombies:


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Jun 2010)

More vital information here


----------



## a_majoor (2 Jun 2010)

wow.......


just, wow...................


This will join the "Will Canada be invaded for its' water?" thread as the most awesome discussion thread ever.


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2010)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> TV
> 
> Some people just don't see the threat....They will though but it will be at about the point that the zombies are feasting upon them.
> 
> Not us few though, we know the truth and shall be prepared



The truth is out there my freinds.


----------



## Teflon (2 Jun 2010)

Due to the several pictures of chainsaw blades I felt the need to post in thread:

Despite numerous refs to chainsaws used against zombies in Hollywood and  literature in real-life zombie encounters it is a poor choice due to the previous mentioned contaminated  blood splatter comment as well as it's dependence on fuel as I for one know I don't want to have my anti-zombie weapon sputtering out of fuel in the middle of a hoard or running around with a gas jerry can strapped to my back. Fire is also a poor choice due to the zombies lack of pain response - if you light him/her ablaze untill such time as it's brain is cooked it will continue to press it's attack, lighting any other consumables unfire around it and possibly boxing you in or ignighting the previously mention jerry can of gas you have strapped to your back for your chainsaw.


----------



## Teeps74 (2 Jun 2010)

Seriously, gimme an AR-10 (failing that, I will just fall back on my C7), a pair of Brownings (the refurbished ones), and a whack load of ammo, and I should be set.

When the day comes, I do not care to be close enough to use the "chainsaw halbred" thingy.  Look cool or not, it's about survival man. And the idea of being close enough to use a bayonet? YIKES!

 :akimbo:    :troll:


----------



## TimBit (2 Jun 2010)

Unless you self-reload your cartridges AND are able to produce your own pellets (two exquisite and useful skills, admittedly) I would say that bow and arrow also offers an interesting potential if you can make your own arrows (i.e. if you live on a wooded lot). 
1. You can shoot from a distance, say your porch.
2. They are reusable (if you deign pull them out after use)
3. You can also hunt with them (preferably with clean ones)
4. They are Earth-Friendly! (just kidding...)

Bow and arrow, the way to go.


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Jun 2010)

The biggest issue with any weapon is skill at their use. I havent a clue how to get a head shot  with a Bow at 25m let alone a safe distance such as 100m
But I know I can do it with a rifle, you are right though there has to be total round accountability or your wasting a precious resource. 

Really the best bet is survival and escape before combat, but if combating the zombies can't be avoided well then you better be good with what you have or you can consider yourself as good as eaten!


----------



## ShortBus (2 Jun 2010)

If I had to take a zed from up close, I want one of these bad boys. Or this for more slicing.


But if I could take em out at 100m or more, I sure will take that option.


----------



## Michael OLeary (2 Jun 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> I would say that bow and arrow also offers an interesting potential if you can make your own arrows (i.e. if you live on a wooded lot).
> 
> Bow and arrow, the way to go.



Ever try making your own arrows?  Not as simple as it seems, especially if you're finding and making all the raw materials.


----------



## Teflon (2 Jun 2010)

So you practice up on your head shots regardless of what range weapon you choose


----------



## Danjanou (2 Jun 2010)

As Zombies don't breathe then oceans, lakes and rivers are really not an effective barrier.

Therefore the only effective weapon against them would be


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jun 2010)

Arrows and bows aren't that easy to use, plus the range is limited. The arrow is subject to wind etc as well.

On the other hand .22 LR cartridges are plentiful. Light, and a .22 can be used by just about anyone. When the Z apocolypse hits (not if but WHEN) there will be a crapload of .22 ammo everywhere. Walmart, Crap tire, sporting goods stores etc.
I would tend to stay at a safe distance from the Zs, and have an escape route available at all times.


----------



## KevinB (3 Jun 2010)

I'm thinking a LAV or Stryker with Mine Flail...

  Ideally robotically controlled so I don't need to get into said LAV or Stryker and that close to the Zombies.


Just recently coming back from Singapore - areas like that, those people are utterly screwed.  No civilian guns and urban sprawl/heavy jungle -- its like worse case scenario for people, and the ultimate zombie feeding stop.

  Which is why the zombie outbreak starts in China...

They know.


----------



## Danjanou (3 Jun 2010)

Kev pull a Percival, blow the causeway at Johor and then jump on a boat on the south shore for nearby Indonesia. No self respecting Zombie would go to Indonesia. Yeah I know Percival stayed around to surrender, but surrendering to Zombies is not an option, they don't need anyone to build railways.


----------



## TimBit (3 Jun 2010)

Infidel-6 said:
			
		

> I'm thinking a LAV or Stryker with Mine Flail...
> 
> Ideally robotically controlled so I don't need to get into said LAV or Stryker and that close to the Zombies.
> 
> They know.



On the other hand, the advantage of such a vehicle is that even once your ammo is depleted, you can crush  them on your route to escape. Just ford a random river, then pop the hatch and give them the finger. Laugh.


----------



## ShortBus (3 Jun 2010)

TimBit said:
			
		

> On the other hand, the advantage of such a vehicle is that even once your ammo is depleted, you can crush  them on your route to escape. Just ford a random river, then pop the hatch and give them the finger. Laugh.


Got to have plenty of fuel though.


----------



## Teflon (3 Jun 2010)

Should I get advanced warning on a pending zombie outbreak  I would consider the safest place to be would sick parade on a Monday morning - massive crowds of injured or just lazy  people could hinder a slow moving zombie hoard for days!


----------



## TimBit (3 Jun 2010)

That depends what element you`re in  ;D


----------



## ettibebs (3 Jun 2010)

Here a reference site for an actual Zombie fighting force.
http://www.myspace.com/zapt_stud
The comment part at the bottom of the site is great!


----------



## a_majoor (6 Jun 2010)

I wonder if OP CADENCE is preparation for the Zombie apocalypse or a recruiting ground for the undead?

For firearms users worried about making your own reloads with limited tech, I would suggest going very old school and investing in a black powder musket. Black powder is much simpler to make (and is more tolerent of minor errors in measuring proportions etc.), and the honking .58 cal musket balls will do a huge amount of damage to whatever they hit.

If you want more accuracy, primitive rifled firearms from the period will allow you to reach out and touch someone that much farther away. Bayonet fans will be pleased to know that both plug and socket type bayonets are appropriate, and some historic examples are indeed swords in their own right, just in case...


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2010)

Like I said,,,,when (not if) the Z Apocolypse hits....head for the sporting goods stores.
grab some .22 cal weapons. Ammo is plentiful. Maybe some heavier caliblre stuff for longer range engagements.
Rations, water and a mode of transport is essential.


----------



## a_majoor (1 Aug 2010)

Had the opportunity to read World War Z. It seems the only really safe place would be the ISS, but ponying up $20 million for a ticket would be a bit steep.

For dealing with problems on the ground, a heavy crossbow might suffice. These things had the power to penetrate plate armour, so should do a number on a Zombie's head, but are easier to aim and fire than traditional longbows, composite bows etc. 

Some crossbows used levers to pull the string back, while others used a hook in the archer's belt and a stirrup mounted to the end of the stock to facilitate faster cocking and higher rates of fire than cranequin mechanisms, so you will have the ability to deal with multiple targets.


----------



## bdave (1 Aug 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I wonder if OP CADENCE is preparation for the Zombie apocalypse or a recruiting ground for the undead?
> 
> For firearms users worried about making your own reloads with limited tech, I would suggest going very old school and investing in a black powder musket. Black powder is much simpler to make (and is more tolerent of minor errors in measuring proportions etc.), and the honking .58 cal musket balls will do a huge amount of damage to whatever they hit.
> 
> If you want more accuracy, primitive rifled firearms from the period will allow you to reach out and touch someone that much farther away. Bayonet fans will be pleased to know that both plug and socket type bayonets are appropriate, and some historic examples are indeed swords in their own right, just in case...



Reloading is very slow and it has a low rate of fire.  Shooting it will alert the mob and you're pretty screwed. You might kill one or two before you are overwhelmed.
Not to mention the weght of those .58 cal balls.
Water can become a problem.


----------



## medicineman (1 Aug 2010)

ettibebs said:
			
		

> Here a reference site for an actual Zombie fighting force.
> http://www.myspace.com/zapt_stud
> The comment part at the bottom of the site is great!



"I think me and my friend Dez are training well but we need some pointers towards surviving! We have weapons, non-parishable foods, a good temporary spot to sleep, and ammo! Do you think we are missing anything besides gun license?"

Read more: http://www.myspace.com/zapt_stud#ixzz0vNIFfguC

Looking at the home town of the dude that started this, I'm not surprised for 2 reasons - it's Cajun/Creole country so there may indeed be zombies there, and the other is the banjo picking going on in the background...

MM
"


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> "I think me and my friend Dez are training well but we need some pointers towards surviving! We have weapons, non-parishable foods, a good temporary spot to sleep, and ammo! *Do you think we are missing anything besides gun license?"*"



Did I miss a memo or something? When do you need a gun license to hunt zombies??????? ;D


----------



## medicineman (1 Aug 2010)

Probably won't need one once they take over, unless they (the Zombies) enact new regulations requiring you to register and license your guns.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (2 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Probably won't need one once they take over, unless they (the Zombies) enact new regulations requiring you to register and license your guns.
> 
> MM



OMG that explains *EVERYTHING!* The Liberals are Zombies preparing the ground for the Z apocalypse


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Just give them directions to Jack Layton's house then. Oh wait, the starvation that would ensue.  >


----------



## VIChris (2 Aug 2010)

Many of you guys are off your nuts. Anything you do that makes noise will attract more zombies. Travel light, travel quick and travel quiet. Get yourself off into the weeds somewhere. Any firearms you carry should be silenced. Hell, even a 2L plastic bottle over the end of a .22 will quiet it down a bunch. Many people look at zombie survival like a COD type of mission. I prefer a Metal Gear type of view though. Blend in, pick your battles, make it just one more day. A mountain bike and a well packed ruck will give you better odds than a loud ass gas powered anything. Especially with all the new solar rechargeable battery assisted bikes out there these days. 

If you're advocating raiding the local gun shop after the apocalypse has begun, it's already too late. Get your gear now. Instead of putting money aside for your kids college fund each month, be smart, buy gear. Plan your route away from civilization, and start stashing rations, ammo and medical supplies out in the boonies.


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Aug 2010)

VIChris said:
			
		

> Blend in, pick your battles, make it just one more day.




Kinda like Bill Murray managed to do, eh?


----------



## medicineman (2 Aug 2010)

More like the dude from Shaun of the Dead.

MM


----------



## JesseWZ (2 Aug 2010)

The trick is to stay rural. Less people = less Zombies. Saskatchewan is a good place. Find a small town that has a grocery store (running on windmill power) build up supplies of ammunition, food and water, and when you see the occasional green wearing zombie shuffle down the #1 take them down at 800 meters. Lots of early warning, and good visibility.


----------



## REDinstaller (2 Aug 2010)

Good Plan. Although I like the grid roads better. Even less people and more vantage points.


----------



## HavokFour (2 Aug 2010)

Is it bad that I actually have plans drawn out and a whole bugout bag for this very occasion? I think I'll share it with this thread when I have the time to post it all.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Aug 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Is it bad that I actually have plans drawn out and a whole bugout bag for this very occasion? I think I'll share it with this thread when I have the time to post it all.



Zombieland Rule #33:  Always be prepared to haul ass.


----------



## KevinB (2 Aug 2010)

See in Florida we can just say its all just our preparing for hurricane supplies


----------



## medicineman (2 Aug 2010)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> I wonder if OP CADENCE is preparation for the Zombie apocalypse or a recruiting ground for the undead?



Nope, that was Op Hestia and Op Halo - lots of them wandering the towns of Haiti.  One night the Brazilian MP's near our camp lit a bunch of them up - they must have had vamps with them or something because they shot back.  Ooops, sorry, maybe it was the crackheads, hard to tell them apart  :camo:.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (8 Aug 2010)

yes, stocking up is good....


----------



## a_majoor (8 Aug 2010)

And the threat is real:

http://www.cracked.com/article_15643_5-scientific-reasons-zombie-apocalypse-could-actually-happen.html

Get ready folks!


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Aug 2010)

Too late my zombie fighting friends!!

The REAL Threat is here.  This particular zombie-itis (don't know the tech term) is caused by mind numbing trivia about celebrities that don't have a clue about anything. An example of this is the recent media to-do about Lindsay Lohan's legal difficulties. It's hypnotized about 99% of the US and Canadian citizens and turned them into apathetic, shuffling zombies! Not that kind we can kill though. They just need a dose or two of reality!! ;D


----------



## Greymatters (9 Aug 2010)

Robotization of dead human bodies can already be technically done; but they cant eat you (yet).


----------



## a_majoor (24 Aug 2010)

Zombies are getting closer (and now fighting lawsuits!)

http://www.startribune.com/local/101273159.html?elr=KArksLckD8EQDUoaEyqyP4OW3ckUiD3aPc:_Yyc:aUac8HEaDiaMDCinchO7DU



> *Minneapolis will pay $165,000 to zombies*
> Minneapolis will pay seven people who were jailed after a street theater protest.
> 
> The Minneapolis city attorney's office has decided to pay seven zombies and their attorney $165,000.
> ...


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2010)

Would have been funny if someone decided to do some street theatre of their own - re-enacting "Shaun of the Dead" with LP's, shovels and cricket bats...think they'd start running instead of lurching?

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Aug 2010)

We're done....

Zombies can hire lawyers......


----------



## vonGarvin (24 Aug 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> We're done....
> 
> Zombies can hire lawyers......


It5's OK, Jim, it's ok.  No need to panic.  Lawyers ARE zombies, so they are just hiring their own.  


But the apocalypse IS coming, so prepare!


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2010)

This sounds like a chicken or egg question - which came first, the lawyers or the zombies?

MM


----------



## GAP (24 Aug 2010)

medicineman said:
			
		

> This sounds like a chicken or egg question - which came first, the lawyers or the zombies?
> 
> MM



or maybe they're Asexual.....


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2010)

What was it the drill Cpl in Starship Troopers said - "...Sergeants don't have mothers - they reproduce by fission, like all other bacteria".  That pretty much describes things.

MM


----------



## KevinB (24 Aug 2010)

Zombies are around and reproducing- they vote Liberal or Democrat...


----------



## medicineman (24 Aug 2010)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Zombies are around and reproducing...



Ewww - just Ewwww.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (6 Dec 2010)

As seen on TV:

http://www.popularmechanics.com/science/health/forensics/zombie-kill-brain-forensics?click=pm_latest



> *The Anatomy and the Perfect (Undead) Headshot*
> Does the creative team behind the hit TV show The Walking Dead take zombie anatomy as seriously as the legions of crazed fanboys? PM investigates.
> BY JOE PAPPALARDO
> Email Print RSS Share
> ...


----------



## medicineman (6 Dec 2010)

Small problem with your buddy's thesis - the thoracic vertebrae are actually in the chest, not the neck as suggested in the second last paragraph (those are the cervical vertebrae)...otherwise vindicates why I shoot for the throat close in  :nod:.

MM


----------



## Turner (6 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I was thinking about a Ruger .22, semi auto HB with a bipod and scope for L/R engagements against a/m zombies.
> 
> .22 ammo is plentiful and light. For close engagement....walk away if you can. Zombies can't run.
> 
> ...



Have you seen 28 DAYS LATER and 28 WEEKS LATER? Those friggin zombies can run like Donovan Bailey! Your best bet during zombie takeover is to hide. If you choose to fight you'll never be finished as the virus would spread so fast and to so many people you'd be fighting for 10 hours a day for the next 20 years. Very tiring! If you went to a remote camp that had tons of supplies you would last longer and have a much better time. And the odd straggler that stumbles upon your camp would be blown away by the wall of mines and claymores that you have conveniently set up already!


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Dec 2010)

But the problem, Turner, is that in 28 days/weeks, they weren't zombies, they were infected with rage.  I still don't know why they didn't attack each other, though...


----------



## NSDreamer (6 Dec 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> But the problem, Turner, is that in 28 days/weeks, they weren't zombies, they were infected with rage.  I still don't know why they didn't attack each other, though...



 Well, in the video game Left for dead and it's sequal. Zombies most definately run. Viewing zombification as a virus based infection, rather then supernatural, I don't see why they would not be able to run. Auto muscular reflexes, from my understanding, don't depend on the brain to function but rather circuit through the Spinal cord? It's been a long time since biology, maybe someone can explain this better  :


----------



## Turner (6 Dec 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> But the problem, Turner, is that in 28 days/weeks, they weren't zombies, they were infected with rage.  I still don't know why they didn't attack each other, though...



I think that anything that attacks and bites and eats you is a zombie. Regardless, my theory would still work great if their zombie or just "infected with rage".


----------



## HavokFour (6 Dec 2010)

Turner said:
			
		

> Have you seen 28 DAYS LATER and 28 WEEKS LATER? Those friggin zombies can run like Donovan Bailey! Your best bet during zombie takeover is to hide. If you choose to fight you'll never be finished as the virus would spread so fast and to so many people you'd be fighting for 10 hours a day for the next 20 years. Very tiring! If you went to a remote camp that had tons of supplies you would last longer and have a much better time. And the odd straggler that stumbles upon your camp would be blown away by the wall of mines and claymores that you have conveniently set up already!



They aren't zombies. Yes they can run, but they can also starve to death due to the loss of mental capacity to eat thanks to the rage virus.

So a real outbreak would only last a few weeks in that case.


----------



## HavokFour (6 Dec 2010)

NSDreamer said:
			
		

> Well, in the video game Left for dead and it's sequal. Zombies most definately run. Viewing zombification as a virus based infection, rather then supernatural, I don't see why they would not be able to run. Auto muscular reflexes, from my understanding, don't depend on the brain to function but rather circuit through the Spinal cord? It's been a long time since biology, maybe someone can explain this better  :



Nice to see another player round these parts! Have you ever looked up some of the stuff on the net now? L4D has a much deeper story than the game implies.


----------



## NSDreamer (6 Dec 2010)

Oh? I will now! Prepare for PM!


----------



## Turner (6 Dec 2010)

Ok Ok I give up. Their NOT zombies by definition. But it would still be a big deal if that were to happen. They may die off in a few weeks but while they are alive with the infection they would pose a much greater threat than just slow moving zombies. I could kick a zombies ass. Someone infected with the "rage" virus I could not. Even if you were really good at BJJ or just an overall great MMA fighter they still wouldn't tap or submit to strikes.

I'm going to build a remote camp starting today! I'm going to have a 1 km squared camp with a huge trench around it. The trench will be 30 feet acrosss and 30 feet deep. At the bottom of the trench I would have 6 foot spikes pointing straight up. If the zombies tried to cross they would fall into the trench and be stuck there for the rest of their undead lives.HA!

I would bring my wife and kids and a Donkey named Carl into my safe zone and life a peaceful and safe life. All you zombie fighters would need a break every once and a while so I would let you hang out for a fee. And don't try to use your weapons to overpower me and take over my compound. I'll have 5 x strategically place JTF2 guards watching my area. How did I get them you ask? Well they sent me requests to live in my compound as they are tired of all the killing that they've done all over the world on their deployments.

So with that being said, I think I've got the whole zombie thing covered. Anything I'm forgetting? I'm sure you fellow zombie killers will have something to add!

Mat


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Dec 2010)

Turner said:
			
		

> Anything I'm forgetting? I'm sure you fellow zombie killers will have something to add!


Zombie evolution.  You forgot that.  They will eventually have catapults.  Or, they will fill your moat and be able to cross over on the bodies of their fellow undead.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Dec 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Zombie evolution.  You forgot that.  They will eventually have catapults.  Or, they will fill your moat and be able to cross over on the bodies of their fellow undead.



Zombies can't evolve TV. The only way a zombie can be created is by being bitten by another zombie. 

A donkey named Carl.....wonder where I've heard that before?


----------



## HavokFour (6 Dec 2010)

Turner said:
			
		

> Ok Ok I give up. Their NOT zombies by definition. But it would still be a big deal if that were to happen. They may die off in a few weeks but while they are alive with the infection they would pose a much greater threat than just slow moving zombies. I could kick a zombies ***. Someone infected with the "rage" virus I could not. Even if you were really good at BJJ or just an overall great MMA fighter they still wouldn't tap or submit to strikes.
> 
> I'm going to build a remote camp starting today! I'm going to have a 1 km squared camp with a huge trench around it. The trench will be 30 feet acrosss and 30 feet deep. At the bottom of the trench I would have 6 foot spikes pointing straight up. If the zombies tried to cross they would fall into the trench and be stuck there for the rest of their undead lives.HA!
> 
> ...



Consider bringing 2 or 3 other families. You will eventually have to repopulate, and inbreeding is icky.


----------



## Turner (6 Dec 2010)

Good point about the trench becoming full of bodies. I got it! I'll put huge african crocodiles in the trench to eat the zombies that fall in. Even if they become zombies themselves, their still stuck in the trench! And I should bring other families to my camp too. Good point. Inbreeding is a waste of time. Who do I know that has a hot wife? Hmmm....


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Dec 2010)

Turner said:
			
		

> Good point about the trench becoming full of bodies. I got it! I'll put huge african crocodiles in the trench to eat the zombies that fall in. Even if they become zombies themselves, their still stuck in the trench! And I should bring other families to my camp too. Good point. Inbreeding is a waste of time. Who do I know that has a hot wife? Hmmm....



Most animals won't eat infected flesh. Just a point.


----------



## a_majoor (7 Dec 2010)

Better to fill the moat with flaming oil and solve the zombie problem and disposing of putrifying flesh problem at the same time.


----------



## medicineman (7 Dec 2010)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Most animals won't eat infected flesh. Just a point.



Get some maggots - they'll clean it up for you AND you can use them for fishing bait later.  It's a win win  .

MM


----------



## Turner (7 Dec 2010)

Maybe crocodiles won't eat infected flesh but Komodo dragons will. They kinda "infect" their prey before eating it. I like the maggot idea too. But, to add to the point of not eating infected flesh Jim, on the TV show Billy the Exterminator, he uses rotting chicken hung from a line to attract and catch crocodiles in Louisiana. So I think the huge and hungry African crocs that are in the trench will eat the zombies that fall in. And if they become infected than they will really be hungry for more meat!
The flaming oil would be tough to do because I would need a shitload of oil to burn. Do you know how much I've already spent on shipping huge African crocodiles already!!?? 

Boy oh boy, prepping for this zombie takeover sure is getting expensive. And my wife doesn't believe that it will ever happen so she is not approving ANY of my expenses! If only I had a rich investor that could fund the building of my camp, filled with supplies, the digging of the trench system, and ofcourse the crocodiles!


----------



## HavokFour (7 Dec 2010)

I believe the eating of any infected flesh will result in death.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Dec 2010)

I believe that retaining mobility is the key to surviving the zombie apocalypse.  Instead of entrenching in one area, moat or no moat, will only lead to siege.  Remember, the zombies will come for you, and they will keep coming in spite of alligators, spikes and rotting chickens.  Stay mobile, occupy the high ground (empirical evidence suggests that they aren't very agile, and less likely able to climb hills) and always keep working on your cardio.


----------



## Turner (7 Dec 2010)

I already said that the whole fighting thing will just be too tiring and a complete waste of time. You'll be killing day and night for years. Very exhausting. Building a safe zone is hard work right now, but a good plan will pay off in the long run. I'll be able to live a peaceful life and you guys that fight all day will come and visit me when you need a rest and a good sandwich!


----------



## Rahul (7 Dec 2010)

How about living in a ship moored off the coast? Water all round and I haven't seen zombies making amphibious assaults.  Propelling the ship might be a problem though... no fuel etc. Come to think of it, won't ships, especially subs on sea patrol be protected from a zombie outbreak? How about a nuclear sub on a deterrence patrol?


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Dec 2010)

No Power? No problem!  Just get some sails, some scurvy dogs and avast!


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Dec 2010)

Rahul said:
			
		

> Come to think of it, won't ships, especially subs on sea patrol be protected from a zombie outbreak? How about a nuclear sub on a deterrence patrol?



Maybe Australia will be safe for a while.


----------



## twistedbydesign (7 Dec 2010)

I think the best location would probably be CFB Alert. Firstly its an Arctic Climate so the zombies will go into a hibernation period, also its on an island so they will stay hibernated unless global warming hits. The Zombie Survival Guide states this would be the best place save lugging survival gear there. Luckily for us I assume Alert has tons of provisions, and is a fortified military complex.  Close combat with a zombie is always a poor choice, a battle ready katana is the best blade weapon of choice however a nodachi would be better due to the extra size. Pending that the best thing to do would be to smuggle a flamethrower across the border from a US Military Surplus, this will take care of any mobs your may encounter, although as always use ammo scarcley. Your best long range weapon would probably be a Remington 700 in a .223 or .308 conffiguration, its highly accurate, reasonably long ranged, and ammo is readily available and reloadable. A ship would be effective if in deep sea, however you would need enough provisions to survive at see for 10-20 years (Zombie Lifespan). Find a newly stocked large vessel (battleship, destroyer, aircraft carrier.) You may have to slay the crew in order to have enough provisions. You will require 3650 meals at bare minimum to survive ten years.... and now... i go find a life. =)


----------



## MPwannabe (9 Dec 2010)

Flamethrowers aren't a good idea. Flaming walking undead are even more dangerous than the normal walking undead. Fire burns 

I liked the idea presented earlier about the 22. rifle. The ammo is super light to carry, thousands of rounds could be carried with little effort. The range is decent enough as well. 

Your idea about going north to CFB Alert is great. Avoiding major highways is key, and the farther north we can get the better our chances would be. The cold would freeze the zombies ligaments up, and they would either go into 'zombie hibernation' or they would simply be tearing their own bodies apart by trying to move forward. I haven't really toy'd with the idea of spending large amounts of time at sea, because eventually we would run out of supplies. I suppose that anchoring just off of land could allow us to periodically build fortifications on the shore, eventually allowing for permanent residence. 

I know several CF members who have already made the decision that WHEN the Zompocolypse occurs, they are going to the armories immediately, grabbing several weapons and then fleeing north with family and strong/capable friends. It helps to know how to survive in the wilderness and weather elements, not just the initial zombie outbreak!


----------



## HavokFour (9 Dec 2010)

Going to sea is literal suicide. If an outbreak happens, guess the first place where everyone will run to? Guess what will be following them? Not only that, but the majority of the worlds population is situated along the coast lines of our planet to begin with and will in turn become a white hot zone of zombie activity. You're better off heading north.


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Dec 2010)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Going to sea is literal suicide. If an outbreak happens, guess the first place where everyone will run to? Guess what will be following them? Not only that, but the majority of the worlds population is situated along the coast lines of our planet to begin with and will in turn become a white hot zone of zombie activity. You're better off heading north.


I disagree about going to sea *if* you are prepared *and* have the knowledge.  This is why I tolerate navy dudes.  You see, they know how to "drive a boat" (I'm certain there's a proper term, but I digress), and they know port from stern, etc.  So, if you are in a seaworthy vessal, with a desalination device, solar cells for power, sails for propulsion, and an affinity for sea food, you could stay adrift for years.  And the advantage is that once you feel the need to go to shore, you can check out the shoreline with your telescope (Pirate Issue, naturally), and if the coast is clear of the undead, then you can at least go foraging.  But ensure you have a plan "B".  

This is not to knock going north, because that too is a viable option.


----------



## NSDreamer (10 Dec 2010)

MPwannabe said:
			
		

> I know several CF members who have already made the decision that WHEN the Zompocolypse occurs, they are going to the armories immediately, grabbing several weapons and then fleeing north with family and strong/capable friends. It helps to know how to survive in the wilderness and weather elements, not just the initial zombie outbreak!



 Hey now, we're forgetting our primary duty! We need to stay behind and sacrifice ourselves if necessary to buy civilians enough time to escape! Unlimited liability and all that! You'll find me on the slowly retreating edge of the army! In all reality, our modern army has a good chance. Many officers are aware already of the upcoming zompocalypse and the reference materials are out there of how to form an effective fighting front. 

 The C7a2 has decent range on it for zombie hunting in line formation and our drivers and riders are already trained to check their 5s and 20s before dismounting for dangerous crawlers! Ieds have prepared us excellently for the sneaky zombies!

 Stand strong my brothers and sisters! Remember your duty! The band on the titanic played to the end, so must we!


----------



## Sapplicant (10 Dec 2010)

2 words.

Armoured Train.

I have a hard time believing a zombie is smart enough to rip up ties, or use a switch. Armoured train with cars full of fuel, keep it above 30 mph, shoot anything that latches on.


----------



## NSDreamer (10 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> 2 words.
> Armoured Train.
> I have a hard time believing a zombie is smart enough to rip up ties, or use a switch. Armoured train with cars full of fuel, keep it above 30 mph, shoot anything that latches on.



 They may not be smart enough to use a switch, but they're stupid enough to walk into one.


----------



## MPwannabe (10 Dec 2010)

Trains have a specific route that must be followed as well. You have to consider the unkempt growth of vegetation that will accumulate over the years. There will be no one to clean the tracks if a tree falls across it, or if you hit a moose or something.


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2010)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> 2 words.
> 
> Armoured Train.
> 
> I have a hard time believing a zombie is smart enough to rip up ties, or use a switch. Armoured train with cars full of fuel, keep it above 30 mph, shoot anything that latches on.



So?  Is this train on a circular track, or is there an end of the line?  How long, at 30 mph will it take to come to the end of the line?  If someone had a similar train in Los Angeles and headed East at 30 mph and you left Halifax headed West on the same track at 30 mph, how long would it take before you met headon?


----------



## a_majoor (10 Dec 2010)

What, no one has planned to take to the skys in a zeppelin or blimp yet?

As for safe havens, crews buttoned up in ICBM silos are probably in the best position, these things are designed to withstand near misses from nuclear weapons and stocked so the crew can survive for prolonged periods. Let a Zombie or horde of panicked civilians try to rip open a 7000 ton silo door or the blast doors of the control capsule!

Found this link for those of you without boats, zeppelins or ICBM silos: http://www.amazon.com/Best-Zombie-Apocalypses-EVER-Part/lm/R1NP7KRLMORWF7?pf_rd_p=253438401&pf_rd_s=listmania-center&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0030DKTAA&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=05F70REJ5XMK9TFYMRTS


----------



## Zoomie (10 Dec 2010)

One good tip that I learned from "World War Z" is the need for electrical power.  One SSN/SSK can generate enough power to keep a small settlement comfortable for quite some time.  With power you can run desalination plants, refrigeration plants, heaters etc...
The nuclear core on a submarine lasts for decades.

CFS Alert is ok for the start - but you would find yourself rapidly running out of provisions - they get continuous dry/wet resupply every week/month up there.

A location that I am currently eye-balling is the juvenile detention facility that we have in town.  It is a 15 acre complex surrounded by 15' chain link.  Each building on the complex is stone with iron bars on all the lower windows.  The back acres of the complex is tilled for farm work and has its barn complete with livestock.  A large lake is easily available.  The complex backs on to the local hospital (ideal for scrounging runs for antibiotics etc).  Just down the road is where I work - complete with 20+ helicopters and the associative fuel plant to feed them.  Access to the Transcanada highway, CN and CPR rail is all within 1 km.  It gets cold enough here in the winter to slow down the walkers - enough to thin the population before the next sping thaw.

I am slowly building up my arsenal - I currently own a Pietta PPS-50 - it's a .22LR with 50 round drum magazine.  I'm off to the gun show this weekend to pick up a Ruger 10/22 for the wife and a Henry Mini-shot for the 5 year old.  Essential zombie killing weapons for the whole family.  For the added range and stopping power - I will be picking up a SKS.


----------



## Danjanou (10 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  Is this train on a circular track, or is there an end of the line?  How long, at 30 mph will it take to come to the end of the line?  If someone had a similar train in Los Angeles and headed East at 30 mph and you left Halifax headed West on the same track at 30 mph, how long would it take before you met headon?




Hey you never said there would be math questions. ???


----------



## George Wallace (10 Dec 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Hey you never said there would be math questions. ???



I was keeping it simple.  I never got into how many zombies would be killed per kilometre of the train travelling at the average speed of 30 mph, thus not factoring whether or not they could approach the train from more than one side, and then the conversion tables between Imperial and Metric.  Did I mention that we would also have to factor in Wind Speed and Direction, whether it was peak night time hours or daylight, population density, humidity, precipitation, and whether a European or African swallow may contribute to the discussion.  The multitude of factors ignored, if included, would have caused one to become a zombie due to over exertion of the grey matter.


----------



## GAP (10 Dec 2010)

oh


----------



## JesseWZ (10 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I was keeping it simple.  I never got into how many zombies would be killed per kilometre of the train travelling at the average speed of 30 mph, thus not factoring whether or not they could approach the train from more than one side, and then the conversion tables between Imperial and Metric.  Did I mention that we would also have to factor in Wind Speed and Direction, whether it was peak night time hours or daylight, population density, humidity, precipitation, and whether a European or African swallow may contribute to the discussion.  The multitude of factors ignored, if included, would have caused one to become a zombie due to over exertion of the grey matter.





			
				GAP said:
			
		

> oh



Ladies and gentlemen, note the date and time for your grandkids. Patient zero has just been created.


----------



## twistedbydesign (10 Dec 2010)

Pietta PPS-50 - it's a .22LR with 50 round drum magazine ??

Is that even legal in Canada lol? A 22 is not a horrible weapon of choice for the same reason it is used by assasins. It will penetrate into the skull with a headshot but is unlikely to have an exit wound. Basically the bullet just rattles around inside the skull turning everything to mush. This is effective towards zombies however you will have to warrent them getting into the 100 yard range. If you are on the move the .22LR round can weigh anywhere between 30 and 38 grams. For comparison a .223 is about 70-80 grams (twice as much).

Personally I like the idea of the ICBM silo... and if the topside becomes overrun... you can just nuke everyone!


----------



## HavokFour (10 Dec 2010)

I have an interesting proposal. If SHTF, would any of you gentlemen be up to making a run to the Diefenbunker? I visited there 2 summers ago, and from what I saw there is still quite a bit of equipment there.


----------



## Sapplicant (10 Dec 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  Is this train on a circular track, or is there an end of the line?  How long, at 30 mph will it take to come to the end of the line?  If someone had a similar train in Los Angeles and headed East at 30 mph and you left Halifax headed West on the same track at 30 mph, how long would it take before you met headon?



Running along tracks all over North America. Have a locomotive on either end so switching directions is easy. Rig it up so a couple dirtbikes/4 wheelers can drive down the front of a locomotive. A giant wedge on the front would prove useful for clearing the tracks. I've seen trains hit moose, train keeps going just fine, moose becomes hamburger.

I've thrown switches before on abandoned lines around here, it's gonna take a lot more than a Zombie running into one to change it. 20 people manning positions (turrets) on the train can easily provide cover for someone if they need to go throw a switch. 

As for other zombie-proof trains, I haven't read anywhere else about it, so I believe this could work. Plus, once you hit isolated areas, you could drop below 30 mph. I guess 30 would be a good standard for an urban area, where they're likely to be more concentrated. Even better would be a train able to run off solar power, with diesel as back-up for those cloudy stretches. Have a box-car or 2 full of replacement photocells to keep running for 20+ years, and a few tankers full of fuel. Arm yourselves as you see fit... 

Just have to hope that the zombies 1. Don't find any anti-tank rockets along side the iron road and 2. If they do, pray they don't know how to use it.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Dec 2010)

twistedbydesign said:
			
		

> Pietta PPS-50 - it's a .22LR with 50 round drum magazine ??
> Is that even legal in Canada lol?



There is no limit on the size of the magazine for .22LR in Canada.  Funny enough - California regulates their weapons more stringently than here in Canada.


----------



## KevinB (14 Dec 2010)

Food.

Anything without an agricultural area, or fresh water is not habitable.


Fences will not hold back masses of people let alone zombies, you need massive earthworks, walls, lowwire entanglements, and of course covered by fire approaches.

I highly recommend the book DBDA (Day By Day Armagedon) for those who enjoy the zombie genre.


----------



## Sapplicant (2 Jan 2011)

So it begins...


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Jan 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> So it begins...



I dunno what the creature is, but I like the newscast lady.....mmm......oh sorry side tracked. I think she needs saving from the zombies.  >


----------



## from darkness lite (2 Jan 2011)

Anyone thought about one of the islands in the inland passage between Vancouver Island and BC mainland??  Currents are so fast should keep zombies at bay, even the ones who "walk the seabed."  A few kayaks to escape to other islands along with your other essential "go-kit" items and you should be able to keep a low profile. Sea should provide steady supply of food (have a few animals to test cooked shellfish/seafood on - hopefully the virus can be cooked out of any crab/fish that eat zombie meat, or better yet doesn't jump to the animals).  Of course getting there from the prairies will be the issue....


----------



## eurowing (3 Jan 2011)

from darkness lite said:
			
		

> Anyone thought about one of the islands in the inland passage between Vancouver Island and BC mainland??  Currents are so fast should keep zombies at bay, even the ones who "walk the seabed."  A few kayaks to escape to other islands along with your other essential "go-kit" items and you should be able to keep a low profile. Sea should provide steady supply of food (have a few animals to test cooked shellfish/seafood on - hopefully the virus can be cooked out of any crab/fish that eat zombie meat, or better yet doesn't jump to the animals).  Of course getting there from the prairies will be the issue....



Why do you think I live halfway up Vancouver island!  Stop giving away my secrets!! ;D


----------



## Journeyman (3 Jan 2011)

eurowing said:
			
		

> > Anyone thought about one of the islands in the inland passage between Vancouver Island and BC mainland??
> 
> 
> Why do you think I live halfway up Vancouver island!  Stop giving away my secrets!!


Exactly!
BC survival has the added benefit of all those people who believe that trendy MEC membership makes them "survivalists" -- they'll bring great kit to you and you can get rid of their bodies before they attract zombies.


----------



## a_majoor (3 Jan 2011)

Popcorn is also appropriate, WWZ is coming as a movie: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816711/


----------



## a_majoor (4 Mar 2011)

Well as if _fiction_ wasn't scarey enough:

http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2011-02/fyi-could-scientists-really-create-zombie-apocalypse-virus



> *FYI: Could Scientists Really Create a Zombie Apocalypse Virus?*
> By Ryan BradleyPosted 02.24.2011 at 9:22 am27 Comments
> 
> Dead Head Infectious proteins called prions could shut down parts of the brain and leave others intact, creating a zombie. iStock
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (31 Mar 2011)

Some people are giving this topic entirely_ too much_ thought.......

http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/video-crossbow-shooting-machete-redefines-dangerous/



> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TSU1jQoGIqo&feature=player_embedded
> 
> In the inevitable Zombie Apocalypse of the future, a machete-shooting crossbow will be as practical and everyday as a Leatherman is today. But right now, it is possibly the most dangerous contraption I have ever seen.
> 
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Mar 2011)

This is what you need to slay Zombies.


----------



## medicineman (31 Mar 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Some people are giving this topic entirely_ too much_ thought.......
> 
> http://www.wired.com/gadgetlab/2011/03/video-crossbow-shooting-machete-redefines-dangerous/



That dude is coocoo for coco puffs... :.

Jim - do you have to order the complete set from the gun store or can you order the accessories only  ;D?

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That dude is coocoo for coco puffs... :.
> 
> Jim - do you have to order the complete set from the gun store or can you order the accessories only  ;D?
> 
> MM



She could kill Zombies as well....


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> She could kill Zombies as well....



Ummm, wasn't it _him_?


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Mar 2011)

hey Moe.....Rachel killed her share of mummies as well, but it was generally her that got everyone else in trouble.


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Mar 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> hey Moe.....Rachel killed her share of mummies as well, but it was generally her that got everyone else in trouble.



.....and her brother.   ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Mar 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> .....and her brother.   ;D



If I was Brendan Fraser I would have slapped that silly f*ccker silly. 

Another ZombieSlayer.... >


----------



## a_majoor (1 Apr 2011)

Nothing like a recoiless rifle to make people see things _your_ way  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Apr 2011)

My rocket launcher operator is far cuter than yours.  >


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2011)

If we're going recoiless here then my choice is 






Hot female operator is optional


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Apr 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> If we're going recoiless here then my choice is
> 
> [Hopt female operator is optional



Hot female operators are REQUIRED  >

Vern...you interested?


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Apr 2011)

If you want a good demo of bayonet vs. alien you should take in the new 'Battle:LA'. They've even got an air force hottie doing some scenic stabbing... nice  8)


----------



## Danjanou (1 Apr 2011)

Well the D9er did want to catch a movie after her BD dinner tonight, thanks for the tip. It's a romatic comedy right? 8)


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Apr 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Well the D9er did want to catch a movie after her BD dinner tonight, thanks for the tip. It's a romatic comedy right? 8)



Of course it is.... especially if you're a Jar Head


----------



## OldSolduer (2 Apr 2011)

I think she's calling for backup:


----------



## a_majoor (3 Apr 2011)

Another fountain of information.........Zombie Survival & Defense Wiki

A veritable _Fountains of Bellagio_ of UFI.... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## GK .Dundas (3 Apr 2011)

If you're interested in zombies is somewhat serious vein ;http://www.the-whiteboard.com/autotwb1275.html
  read the who thing it's worth it.


----------



## nuclearzombies (3 Apr 2011)

I'm currently writing a sequel to WWZ, and I could use some proofreading/critiqueing......


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Apr 2011)

One more for the arsenal:

Giant Machete-Shooting Slingshot


----------



## kratz (3 Jun 2011)

This zombie bunker was featured on Canada AM. I finally found a link online to share with you:







and closed up:


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

Love the digz, kratz....now if I can talk that particularly good looking .....oh never mind.,....lol


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

That's freaking cool!!  I should have my sick bay rebuilt like that when the new unit construction starts - it would likely be tsunami proof too  ;D.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That's freaking cool!!  I should have my sick bay rebuilt like that when the new unit construction starts - it would likely be tsunami proof too  ;D.
> 
> MM



AND get points on the PER for leading change!!


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

True enough...though I know a few people here that I'd have to turn into zombies first, because they'll try to take the all credit for themselves.

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (3 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> True enough...though I know a few people here that I'd have to turn into zombies first, because they'll try to take the all credit for themselves.
> 
> MM


 > May I come and help? >


----------



## kratz (3 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> That's freaking cool!!  I should have my sick bay rebuilt like that when the new unit construction starts - it would likely be tsunami proof too  ;D.
> 
> MM



Only if I can get my Ship's Office built to the same standard.   ;D


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> > May I come and help? >



Fill your boots - ok, don't do that, you'll contaminate them, but indeedly doodelee  ;D.

MM


----------



## HavokFour (3 Jun 2011)

Speaking of the book _World War Z_, the movie is coming in 2014 last I heard. ;D


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Speaking of the book _World War Z_, the movie is coming in 2014 last I heard. ;D



Documentary?

MM


----------



## HavokFour (3 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Documentary?
> 
> MM



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0816711/


----------



## medicineman (3 Jun 2011)

Sorry, I meant is the movie going to be one...I guess I need more appropriate sense of humour smileys  ;D.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (5 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> True enough...though I know a few people here that I'd have to turn into zombies first, because they'll try to take the all credit for themselves.
> 
> MM



You don't need to turn them into zombies if you have the machete slingshot. You just eliminate the intermediate step....


----------



## masterchief (8 Jun 2011)

I prefer a good pistol or two.
 For killing zombies.



Bill


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> I prefer a good pistol or two.
> For killing zombies.
> 
> 
> ...



Are you kidding me? Pistols are inaccurate, and you require headshots to kill zombies dead in their tracks.


----------



## medicineman (8 Jun 2011)

Sounds like he plays HALO, so shouldn't that make him an excellent pistol shot?

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sounds like he plays HALO, so shouldn't that make him an excellent pistol shot?
> 
> MM



Oh I forgot....an awesome HALO player is awesome in real life....shucks how could I forget that?? :facepalm:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (8 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Oh I forgot....an awesome HALO player is awesome in real life....shucks how could I forget that?? :facepalm:



LOL we are talking about killing zombies....


----------



## masterchief (9 Jun 2011)

Sure I play Halo, But I also play a lot of other games.
A lot of zombie games, And if your good at a game it doesn't mean your good in real life, I know that!
 With pistols you can shoot from farther away though.



Bill


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> With pistols you can shoot from farther away though.



have you ever actually fired a real pistol ?


----------



## masterchief (9 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> have you ever actually fired a real pistol ?



Yes I have.
At a shooting range, I'v probably went about 30 times now.



Bill


----------



## Zoomie (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> With pistols you can shoot from farther away though.


This makes no sense at all...


----------



## masterchief (9 Jun 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> This makes no sense at all...




Why?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> Why?



Well, because you said :



> With pistols you can shoot from farther away though.



So.....pistols can shoot farther away than what ?


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well, because you said :
> 
> So.....pistols can shoot farther away than what ?



The Machete slingshot, of course!


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> Sure I play Halo, But I also play a lot of other games.
> A lot of zombie games, And if your good at a game it doesn't mean your good in real life, I know that!
> With pistols you can shoot from farther away though.
> 
> ...




 :facepalm: You, my young friend, are destined as zombie food. IMO a .22 cal rifle, loads of ammo....and head shots.


----------



## Danjanou (9 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> :facepalm: You, my young friend, are destined as zombie food. IMO a .22 cal rifle, loads of ammo....and head shots.



He needs guidance Jim, you need to train him







"When you can snatch the pebble from Master Seggie's hand young Bill..... it will be time for you to leave."


----------



## Journeyman (9 Jun 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> "When you can snatch the pebble from Master Seggie's hand young Bill..... it will be time for you to leave."


If that's all that's keeping him from leaving Jim, give him the stone and show him the door   :nod:


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

Now that caused me to chuckle.... ;D, thanks very much!! 

Many years ago (about 2) I tasked a bright young Engineer officer (they do exist) to come up with a Zombie defence plan. He did and now is a Reg Force Cbt Engr officer.

Good young fellow. One day I will attempt to re draw his Zombie Defence Plan and post it.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> With pistols you can shoot from farther away though.
> Bill



Dude, taking head shots with a pistol takes a lot more practice than 30 times...doing it in a competition on a range isn't easy and doing it at longish range is harder (and those targets don't shoot back or try to eat you); doing it at longish range, with your life in danger, and mulitple targets is an art form that takes literally thousands of rounds of realistic practice.  I've tried to take head shots, with a pistol, on a range at 20+ metres, and it isn't easy, especially to snap shoot - it's cherry picking at that point because you have to adjust for change in target size and bullet drop, etc.  The only time I could consistantly hit good head shots in a snap shoot was when the target was in the 3 metre range - literally in my face.  Unless you're using some sort of HALO hand cannon, realisticly you're going to have a hard time getting good hits over 15-20 metres.  Jim S is right - a .22, I'd add a good garden chair on a bit of high ground, and start plinking.   :2c:

MM

You're a ways off


----------



## KevinB (9 Jun 2011)

Minigun...

If you miss the head - its going to be awful tough for them to chase you with no legs


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Minigun...
> 
> If you miss the head - its going to be awful tough for them to chase you with no legs



Ammo, Kevin.....ammo.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Minigun...
> 
> If you miss the head - its going to be awful tough for them to chase you with no legs



Alright Jesse Ventura... ;D

MM


----------



## masterchief (9 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Dude, taking head shots with a pistol takes a lot more practice than 30 times...doing it in a competition on a range isn't easy and doing it at longish range is harder (and those targets don't shoot back or try to eat you); doing it at longish range, with your life in danger, and mulitple targets is an art form that takes literally thousands of rounds of realistic practice.  I've tried to take head shots, with a pistol, on a range at 20+ metres, and it isn't easy, especially to snap shoot - it's cherry picking at that point because you have to adjust for change in target size and bullet drop, etc.  The only time I could consistantly hit good head shots in a snap shoot was when the target was in the 3 metre range - literally in my face.  Unless you're using some sort of HALO hand cannon, realisticly you're going to have a hard time getting good hits over 15-20 metres.  Jim S is right - a .22, I'd add a good garden chair on a bit of high ground, and start plinking.   :2c:
> 
> MM
> 
> You're a ways off



I can shoot a target in the head at 20 metres.
 I'v gotten pretty good at it now, and I'v shot far more than 30 times thats just the amount of times i'v went.
I have probably shot over 300 rounds in my times there.
 You shouldn't say what someone can and can't do, when you don't even know them.


Bill


----------



## SeaKingTacco (9 Jun 2011)

:

Oh boy, this won't end well...


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

Masterchief: Word to the wise here. 

You may want to wind your neck in before someone chops it off. Real combat isn't like HALO or target practice. This is a fun thread, so don't take it so seriously.

You may want to calm yourself and stop with the comments "when you don't even know them". We are a fairly senior bunch. We know types...and you are quickly becoming one of those "types" we tend to ostracize.

I would like to have several different .22 cal weapons to fight Zombies with:

1. Sniper .22 rifle - semi auto Ruger I think for longer range engagments;

2. Carbine .22 - close encounters with Zombies;

3. .22 pistols.....desperation.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Jun 2011)

> You may want to calm yourself and stop with the comments "when you don't even know them". We are a fairly senior bunch. We know types...and you are quickly becoming one of those "types" we tend to ostracize.



Or outright ban because they rapidly become an administrative pain in the butt. Master chief heed what Jim is saying it maybe your last bit of friendly advice.'

Milnet.Ca Staff

Thank you Jim.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Jun 2011)

Personally I would go with a Mossberg 500 or a Remington 870 and for close in a machete.


----------



## masterchief (9 Jun 2011)

Well I didn't write this on my profile or tell many people,
But I went through training with the marines.
You see I have duel citizenship and I decided to apply in the Marine Corp.
This was 9 years ago, I was near the end of training when me and a couple guy's got drunk and did some stuff.
I'm not gonna say what it all was but it involved armed robbery. 
So we were dishonorably Discharged, after that I moved back to Ontario.
So I went through most of the training, I know how to shoot a gun and I have been through combat exercises.



Bill


----------



## KevinB (9 Jun 2011)

So you have no clue what your doing, and your stupid, in fact dually stupid for announcing your stupidity on the net.

And its Dual Citizenship, unless your Amercian Passport challenged your Canadian Passport to pistols at 20 paces...


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> So I went through most of the training, I know how to shoot a gun and I have been through combat exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> Bill



Very nice. So have I....and many other folks on here. Many of them have been on the two way range. Now have some fun. This thread is not serious...or it could be.....there goes that bi polar thing again......


----------



## masterchief (9 Jun 2011)

I'm just saying that I know what you guys have been through in training,
 Marine training is tough, although I'v heard Infantry training in the Canadian Forces is tougher.
Also when your drunk you have know common sense, I wouldn't have done that if I wasn't.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (9 Jun 2011)

masterchief said:
			
		

> I'm just saying that I know what you guys have been through in training,
> Marine training is tough, although I'v heard Infantry training in the Canadian Forces is tougher.
> Also when your drunk you have know common sense, I wouldn't have done that if I wasn't.



*cough*poser*cough*liar*cough*

:


----------



## HavokFour (9 Jun 2011)

Now back to our scheduled programming: Improvised weapons

Any ideas on how we will kill destroy the hordes of undead with homemade weapons? Watching The Walking Dead and a long bit of metal with one end formed into a wedge/spike seems like a smart idea.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

And now that he's banned and why, I can see where some of the drivel was coming from.

MM


----------



## Teflon (9 Jun 2011)

The Crovel: A Swiss-Army Shovel 

http://www.thehighdefinite.com/2011/05/the-crovel-a-swiss-army-shovel/

Tagged as “The Ultimate Survival Tool”, the Crovel has a shovel on one end, a crowbar on the other, and a whole myriad of tools in between to satisfy all of your shoveling, chopping, prying, hammering, bottle-opening, sawing, and zombie killing needs. As an additional bonus, the handle is wrapped in 15 feet of paracord in case you need to climb, rappel, or tie something up.  It’s basically the closest you’re going to get to being Batman in a survival scenario.


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

I'd still prefer some sort of stand off weapon, though it would do great in a close in fight...have to worry though about blood borne  contaminants if you're close enough to use it.  I wonder how well it throws?

MM


----------



## Teflon (9 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'd still prefer some sort of stand off weapon, though it would do great in a close in fight...have to worry though about blood borne  contaminants if you're close enough to use it.  I wonder how well it throws?
> 
> MM



Wear something like this:






And never lick it clean


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

A zoot suit would be safer...but long range safer yet  ;D.

MM


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'd still prefer some sort of stand off weapon, though it would do great in a close in fight...have to worry though about blood borne  contaminants if you're close enough to use it.  I wonder how well it throws?
> 
> MM



.22 cal rifles if you have the protected position to "plink" the zombies. If ammunition isn't an issue then I personally would go for something bigger, maybe a Lee Enfield with a good scope...

A Winchester M-87 makes a good choice if things are getting closer and more personal, and the huge sword bayonet makes this a very impressive stand off edged weapon as well (you essentially have a polearm of you get cornered while falling back to your next protected position)

Later on when ammunition is scarce and the apocalypse is still on, a real polearm is probably a good choice. While not as cool as a Katana or 6' long great sword (Claymores, Zweihander's etc.), it also requires much less training (polearms were issued out to peasant levies) and has enough leverage to lop off heads and limbs, which is pretty much where you need to go with these things. A good coat of _cuir bouilli_ (leather boiled in wax) can protect you from grasping claws and is much lighter and cheaper than metal armour.

Of course if you office is currently overrun with zombies of the bureaucratic kind, a cup of hot coffee in the face might do......


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

>



Fu*king terrible......hahahahahahahaaa!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Jun 2011)

No no, hot coffee will do no harm to a zombie. The flesh of the undead is itself dead meaning that the nerves in the skin are already dead. Temperature weapons will do no good unless it is direct contact for long periods of time. Like a flame thrower. 

For an improvised and homeade flame thrower I recommend a super soaker watergun filled with gasoline with an open flame. 

(Now off to youtube land to see if someone has already come up with that idea)


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> No no, hot coffee will do no harm to a zombie. The flesh of the undead is itself dead meaning that the nerves in the skin are already dead. Temperature weapons will do no good unless it is direct contact for long periods of time. Like a flame thrower.
> 
> For an improvised and homeade flame thrower I recommend a super soaker watergun filled with gasoline with an open flame.
> 
> (Now off to youtube land to see if someone has already come up with that idea)



....You're a twisted motherfu*cker....you know that, right?  8)


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jun 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> No no, hot coffee will do no harm to a zombie. The flesh of the undead is itself dead meaning that the nerves in the skin are already dead. Temperature weapons will do no good unless it is direct contact for long periods of time. Like a flame thrower.
> 
> For an improvised and homeade flame thrower I recommend a super soaker watergun filled with gasoline with an open flame.
> 
> (Now off to youtube land to see if someone has already come up with that idea)



Its not the nerves in the skin that are dead in a Bureaucratic Zombie, more like the cells between the ears....... >


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> No no, hot coffee will do no harm to a zombie. The flesh of the undead is itself dead meaning that the nerves in the skin are already dead. Temperature weapons will do no good unless it is direct contact for long periods of time. Like a flame thrower.
> 
> For an improvised and homeade flame thrower I recommend a super soaker watergun filled with gasoline with an open flame.
> 
> (Now off to youtube land to see if someone has already come up with that idea)



Ix nay on the improvised flame weapons. You stand a good a chance frying yourself and your mates as you do killing - destroying - Zombies.

I like that Swiss Army thing..but if you're that close.... :skull:


.22 cal weapons are plentiful and so is the ammo....and the ammo is light. A good defensive position in which you are in a tree stand (zombies can't climb trees) and you and your mates can pick em off.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> .22 cal weapons are plentiful and so is the ammo....and the ammo is light. A good defensive position in which you are in a tree stand (zombies can't climb trees) and you and your mates can pick em off.



What about the fat bastards that can't get up the trees, Jim?

Doesn't anyone consider the fatties?......

A .22 Savage ain't gonna do much for us tubby folks down on the ground.....

....oh crap....

....we're gonna get eaten, aren't we?....


----------



## midget-boyd91 (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> ....You're a twisted motherfu*cker....you know that, right?  8)



Why thank you. I try.  I try ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> What about the fat bastards that can't get up the trees, Jim?
> 
> Doesn't anyone consider the fatties?......
> 
> ...



Not at all my sanmich loving friend.....you will be fine. Its simple. We're going to form our own army. Technoviking is the Commander of the First Anti Zombie Army. He don't know it yet, so don't tell him.
We're not going to fight the normal way, like fire teams in trenches.....World War Z has shown us The Way!!!

Oh and we'll have a really neat green car called The ZombieSlayer as well. Its going to rock with a 360 Ci engine that puts out 400 HP or so. And I'll be the driver.... >


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Not at all my sanmich loving friend.....you will be fine. Its simple. We're going to form our own army. Technoviking is the Commander of the First Anti Zombie Army. He don't know it yet, so don't tell him.
> We're not going to fight the normal way, like fire teams in trenches.....World War Z has shown us The Way!!!
> 
> Oh and we'll have a really neat green car called The ZombieSlayer as well. Its going to rock with a 360 Ci engine that puts out 400 HP or so. And I'll be the driver.... >



This.......I'll roll with.

You drive....I'll push my fatass up to watch the hatches.....and uncle-midget-Oddball's gotta be in the turret......

(between you and I... the "flame weapons", and etc....I think he might be dangerous inside!)

TV as CO...I'll roll with that, he seems just the _right kind_ of crazy.....


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

The ZombieSlayer is a two pers op....and I am sorry.....but the passenger seat is reserved....

For a very nice young lady,,,,,


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (10 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> The ZombieSlayer is a two pers op....and I am sorry.....but the passenger seat is reserved....
> 
> For a very nice young lady,,,,,



Fine....your loss!

The rest will pray and weep over your zombie-chewed butt, (as leathery as it might be).



Heeheehee...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> This.......I'll roll with.
> 
> You drive....I'll push my fatass up to watch the hatches.....and uncle-midget-Oddball's gotta be in the turret......
> 
> (between you and I... the "flame weapons", and etc....I think he might be dangerous inside!)



Dangerous like a Fox!! 

We don't need the ZombieSlayer anyways.. we'll make our own Zombie destroying vehickle. With blackjack, and strippers. 
It'll be an open T-top Trans am with nerf guns mounted on the passenger side window.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (10 Jun 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Dangerous like a Fox!!
> 
> We don't need the ZombieSlayer anyways.. we'll make our own Zombie destroying vehickle. With blackjack, and strippers.
> It'll be an open T-top Trans am with nerf guns mounted on the passenger side window.



You had me at Trans Am......


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Jun 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> You had me at Trans Am......



That picture...come on guys!!!!!  :facepalm:

You know you have to have .....ya know....see the pic....


----------



## Teflon (10 Jun 2011)

For those of you who wish to practice your zombie marksmenship:


----------



## medicineman (10 Jun 2011)

Cool  :nod:.

Funny thinking of your shovel/crowbar combo, I was wandering through HMV and saw "The Army of Darkness" on the shelf and immediately thought of this thread and just how cool it would be to have a prosthetic chainsaw for this sort of thing (blood borne pathogens not withstanding of course).

MM


----------



## Teflon (10 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Cool  :nod:.
> 
> Funny thinking of your shovel/crowbar combo, I was wandering through HMV and saw "The Army of Darkness" on the shelf and immediately thought of this thread and just how cool it would be to have a prosthetic chainsaw for this sort of thing (blood borne pathogens not withstanding of course).
> 
> MM



ASH WILLIAMS AKA: Bruce Campbell does rule in Undead neutralization






(Guess I should figure out how to use small pictures as links to the larger)


----------



## Danjanou (10 Jun 2011)

Well hopefully we're better prepard than the Brits.  8)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leicestershire-13713798


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

Found a new toy. ;D

http://www.xrailbyrci.com


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Found a new toy. ;D
> 
> http://www.xrailbyrci.com



;D

I like it


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

Now the question is, would a taser work on a zombie?

http://www.taser.com/products/law-enforcement/taser-xrep

 >


----------



## BernDawg (13 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Found a new toy. ;D
> 
> http://www.xrailbyrci.com


Looks to me like it would be like trying to hold a sledge hammer to your shoulder (handle in, head out) kinda tough to swing onto target...


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Now the question is, would a taser work on a zombie?
> 
> http://www.taser.com/products/law-enforcement/taser-xrep
> 
> >



Short answer is no. They have run trials, BUT it takes a lot of energy - enough to literally fry the brain. I don't know about any of you.....I don't want to be near a Zombie that long.


----------



## Teflon (13 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Now the question is, would a taser work on a zombie?
> 
> http://www.taser.com/products/law-enforcement/taser-xrep
> 
> >



One would think the the muscles would react while the charge is active and limit the zombie's ability to move towards you but since they are not effected by pain or uconsciousness once the charge has been terminated it would be back to trying to eat your brains.

I would consider a taser a delaying tactic at best giving you a slight chance to hold one off momentarily while others flee


----------



## a_majoor (13 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Short answer is no. They have run trials, BUT it takes a lot of energy - enough to literally fry the brain. I don't know about any of you.....I don't want to be near a Zombie that long.




Where the hell do you work anyway?


----------



## Danjanou (13 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Where the hell do you work anyway?



NDHQ >


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2011)

Suffield.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jun 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> NDHQ >



Ahhhhh.....so you're here to help?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Jun 2011)

You could go with the 14 shot Kel-Tec 12 gauge

Kel-Tec KSG


Or my new toy. The Kel-Tec RFB in 7.62x51

Kel-Tec RFB

Kel-Tec RFB Shooting


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (13 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could go with the 14 shot Kel-Tec 12 gauge
> 
> Kel-Tec KSG
> 
> ...



Ok the RFB is sweet...Dave can you please IM me with where you got it? Thanks.


----------



## medicineman (13 Jun 2011)

Had some post work out dyslexia there - looked like it said K-Tel something for a sec...was wondering what they were doing advertizing Zombie killers for, lol.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (13 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could go with the 14 shot Kel-Tec 12 gauge
> 
> Kel-Tec KSG
> 
> ...



oh me likey.... I guess dragging this along on our next demolish a bottle of irish, terrorize some poor Moronto waitress jaunt is  a no no right?  >


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Where the hell do you work anyway?



Day job is an elaborate cover for the AZRU - Anti Zombie Research Unit  shhhhh....don't tell anyone...its RRS....Really Really Secret!!


----------



## medicineman (14 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could go with the 14 shot Kel-Tec 12 gauge
> 
> Kel-Tec KSG
> 
> ...



Look cool - surprised the jtf2sniperninjamallcops haven't started a thread on why we should have them...or at least to ge the mod for their COD games.

MM


----------



## Danjanou (14 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Look cool - surprised the jtf2sniperninjamallcops haven't started a thread on why we should have them...or at least to ge the mod for their COD games.
> 
> MM



Give it time, they're probably not awake yet. ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Jun 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> oh me likey.... I guess dragging this along on our next demolish a bottle of irish, terrorize some poor Moronto waitress jaunt is  a no no right?  >



I think carrying it around in my government van would probably be the stickler ;D


----------



## KevinB (16 Jun 2011)

I'm in a group buy of the Shotty -- one of our R&D Engineers is good friends with Kel-Tec's owner.
  Its my intent to shoot 3 gun with in Heavy Metal (1911, SR-25 and 12ga pump)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (16 Jun 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I'm in a group buy of the Shotty -- one of our R&D Engineers is good friends with Kel-Tec's owner.
> Its my intent to shoot 3 gun with in Heavy Metal (1911, SR-25 and 12ga pump)



Wish I could get in the buy with you Kev. Waiting for the RCMP to approve a firearm and issue an FRT number seems to take longer than the whole R&D and production cycle for any firearm up here. Now they're moaning that they're underfunded and may have to cut back on some programs. If they cut back the approval process any more, it'll be stopped. Anyhoo, looking forward to your range report. If the shotty is anything like my RFB, it'll be damn sweet.


----------



## a_majoor (17 Jun 2011)

Very nice pieces of kit. Is the company considering the rifle in 5.56? (Zombies beware!)


----------



## BernDawg (18 Jun 2011)

In regards to the Kel-Tec12 I've seen some vids where the trigger is shown not to re-set after cycling the action if it's kept depressed. This isn't a one off stoppage but a design feature/flaw. My old 870 functions flawlessly and I find it's one less thing to worry about while you're going through the drills.
Is the stuff I've seen right out to lunch or have they corrected this? I would think it would be a show stopper for a comp shooter if they had to waste a round to get the trigger to reset for the next shot. No?
Cheers
Bern


----------



## a_majoor (20 Jun 2011)

Dressing up a KSG to look terrifying. Too bad Zombies are not affected by psycological factors...


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> In regards to the Kel-Tec12 I've seen some vids where the trigger is shown not to re-set after cycling the action if it's kept depressed. This isn't a one off stoppage but a design feature/flaw. My old 870 functions flawlessly and I find it's one less thing to worry about while you're going through the drills.
> Is the stuff I've seen right out to lunch or have they corrected this? I would think it would be a show stopper for a comp shooter if they had to waste a round to get the trigger to reset for the next shot. No?
> Cheers
> Bern



How about linking us to those vids. I'm sure Ive seen most of them and don't recall anything like that.

I'm sure if it's flawed, it'll be corrected before it goes into full production. The concept gun was just shown at this year's SHOT show and their website doesn't have a release date.

Besides, I doubt Kev would be taking it into a match if it was flawed like that.


----------



## BernDawg (20 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> How about linking us to those vids. I'm sure Ive seen most of them and don't recall anything like that.
> 
> I'm sure if it's flawed, it'll be corrected before it goes into full production. The concept gun was just shown at this year's SHOT show and their website doesn't have a release date.
> 
> Besides, I doubt Kev would be taking it into a match if it was flawed like that.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPFw5Py1oY4

My bad I should have done that before.

And I'm not saying for a fact it's pooched I'm asking if the stuff I've seen is out to lunch because, I too, believe Kev wouldn't use it if it was.


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Dressing up a KSG to look terrifying. Too bad Zombies are not affected by psycological factors...



Holy huge muzzle brake on that thing...

MM


----------



## EngineerWannabe (20 Jun 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> You could go with the 14 shot Kel-Tec 12 gauge
> 
> Kel-Tec KSG
> 
> ...


I am certainly not an expert, but the RFB just looks like it would jam a lot with the forward ejection. Anyone know more on that?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2011)

EngineerWannabe said:
			
		

> I am certainly not an expert, but the RFB just looks like it would jam a lot with the forward ejection. Anyone know more on that?



I've got over a thousand rounds through the one pictured above (Reply 226) and it's hasn't had a hangup yet. No FTF or FTE. This thing works slick as snot on a rooster's lip and will cycle as fast as you can pull the trigger.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Jun 2011)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPFw5Py1oY4
> 
> My bad I should have done that before.
> 
> And I'm not saying for a fact it's pooched I'm asking if the stuff I've seen is out to lunch because, I too, believe Kev wouldn't use it if it was.



That looks like it was at the SHOT show (or similar) and a prototype gun. They are not scheduled for production until later this year and I'm sure they'll have the problem fixed by then, if they don't already.


----------



## BernDawg (20 Jun 2011)

Ack

Bern


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2011)

Personally I think the Ruger 10/22 would be a good Zombie killer.


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jun 2011)

Is the Apocalypse sooner than we think?  This was spotted today in Oromocto:


----------



## OldSolduer (20 Jun 2011)

Too freakin cool TV!! Is that yours????


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Is the Apocalypse sooner than we think?  This was spotted today in Oromocto:



Why am I not surprised...pity they don't have an "Inbreeder Response Vehicle"...though I guess that would be seen in Geary eh?

MM


----------



## vonGarvin (20 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Too freakin cool TV!! Is that yours????


I wish it were mine!!!


----------



## a_majoor (21 Jun 2011)

TV's rig would be easy to spot. First there would be a ring mount on the roof sporting a C-16.... >


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> TV's rig would be easy to spot. First there would be a ring mount on the roof sporting a C-16.... >


No doubt in my mind..... ;D


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/anti-zombie-fortress#.TgD0wVvByrj


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Jun 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> TV's rig would be easy to spot. First there would be a ring mount on the roof sporting a C-16.... >


Actually, there would be.  A C-16 belongs on an anti-zombie rig, with belts and belts of ammo, extra suspension on the rig due to weight AND to provide a more stable platform.  And wire mesh on the windows, naturally ;D


----------



## medicineman (21 Jun 2011)

You should also add some long, hardened and very sharp, blades along the front bumper, raised to average head height, on both sides of the vehicle (looking like nose wings almost).  This way, you could just drive through crowds of zombies and decapitate them without having to leave the safety of the truck.  Or even better - get huge farming combine harvesters and use them as anti-zombie weapons, with a C-16 or HMG/GPMG mounted on them for people you miss on your passes.

MM


----------



## Mudshuvel (21 Jun 2011)




----------



## medicineman (21 Jun 2011)

Would certainly scare a human.

MM


----------



## Mudshuvel (21 Jun 2011)

I figure, add some of your spikes to that, beef the tires up with chains, and a turret mounted on top with chainmail on all sides to keep the gunner safe.


----------



## kawa11 (21 Jun 2011)

Mudshuvel said:
			
		

>


Just because there's a zombie apocalypse doesn't mean we can forget about Al Gore!

..how about a Prius with some katanas welded to the hood?
You could chop down 41 miles of zombie per gallon!

(that's 500 litres zombies/100km for those on metric conversation)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Jun 2011)

:nod:


----------



## a_majoor (25 Jun 2011)

Don't need no stinking spikes or blades......


----------



## OldSolduer (26 Jun 2011)

Need one of these.... ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (26 Jun 2011)

I disagree with your assessment, Mr. Seggie.






















(One is definitely too few!!!)   >


----------



## a_majoor (26 Jun 2011)

I disagree. In a Zombie Apocalypse, we don't need Barbie, we need.......


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Jun 2011)

SEEE I told you all!!

THEY ARE COMING - GET READY!!!


----------



## HavokFour (27 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> SEEE I told you all!!
> 
> THEY ARE COMING - GET READY!!!



http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/newfoundland-labrador/story/2011/06/27/nl-zombie-warning-gallery-627.html#.TgilcwroYCJ.facebook

 ;D

More: http://jalopnik.com/5815229/how-to-hack-electronic-road-signs


----------



## ballz (28 Jun 2011)

It's really happening! ;D

http://www.cbc.ca/news/offbeat/story/2011/06/27/nl-zombie-warning-gallery-627.html

Finally! They're starting in the wrong frickin' city, now I get first dibs :threat:


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Jul 2011)

This is what happens if you overdose on Mickey D's food.....


----------



## a_majoor (18 Jul 2011)

Was that order supersized?


----------



## HItorMiss (18 Jul 2011)

Anyone else think she is kinda hot..... Even for undead  :-\


----------



## kawa11 (18 Jul 2011)

http://ca.shine.yahoo.com/photos/a-zombie-safe-home-really--1310745805-slideshow/


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (18 Jul 2011)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Anyone else think she is kinda hot..... Even for undead  :-\



I will respond with MilPoints........

(Mmm...brains & tit.....I means tits and.........aww crap)


----------



## MikeL (17 Aug 2011)

http://www.oneshottactical.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=oneshot&Product_Code=BRK-ZMTD&Category_Code=BRK


Zombie "Muzzle Thumping" Device


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Aug 2011)

Skeletor, I like the way you think. I'd prefer to not be that close though, for general all around zombie murder. Can we say Ruger 10/22 with a Teardrop magazine? Just in case the first shot doesn't put it down, the next 99 should for sure....


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Aug 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Skeletor, I like the way you think. I'd prefer to not be that close though, for general all around zombie murder. Can we say Ruger 10/22 with a Teardrop magazine? Just in case the first shot doesn't put it down, the next 99 should for sure....



Hmm, you are wise in the ways of Zombie Killing. Perhaps an aluminum baseball bat for close encounters with just a few of the Z?


----------



## BadgerTrapper (18 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Hmm, you are wise in the ways of Zombie Killing. Perhaps an aluminum baseball bat for close encounters with just a few of the Z?



In which case, I'd prefer my Cold Steel Spartan Machete. It's pretty heavy at the end, good for limbing trees. Perhaps it will have the same effect on Zombies? Aluminum bats would be good though...


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Aug 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> In which case, I'd prefer my Cold Steel Spartan Machete. It's pretty heavy at the end, good for limbing trees. Perhaps it will have the same effect on Zombies? Aluminum bats would be good though...



you are wise young Zombie killer....a machete is good, but a baseball bat will disturb the brain enough to kill it.


----------



## medicineman (18 Aug 2011)

I have a Japanese oak bokken - that'll do a good job on a melon and if worse comes to it, might score a mobility kill by breaking a leg bone or 2.  Also have my rattan kali sticks for in close impact stuff (oddly enough, they're to simulate machetes).

MM


----------



## frank1515 (19 Aug 2011)

For the Irish in the room... How about a good old fashion Shillelagh? Awesome for blunt force trauma, not so good for all out decapitation. Your thoughts please!

Example of a shillelagh: http://www.walkingstickshop.co.uk/Albums/woodknobs/shillelagh_silvercol.jpg


----------



## BadgerTrapper (19 Aug 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> For the Irish in the room... How about a good old fashion Shillelagh? Awesome for blunt force trauma, not so good for all out decapitation. Your thoughts please!
> 
> Example of a shillelagh: http://www.walkingstickshop.co.uk/Albums/woodknobs/shillelagh_silvercol.jpg



Hmm, I think you'll love this then..

http://www.coldsteel.com/gunstockwarclub.html

EDIT:  or this. 
http://www.coldsteel.com/indianwarclub.html


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (20 Aug 2011)

BadgerTrapper said:
			
		

> Hmm, I think you'll love this then..
> 
> http://www.coldsteel.com/gunstockwarclub.html
> 
> ...



Polypropylene ??? really now


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2011)

Here is another  Zombie fighter.....the original Resident Evil lady


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2011)

Dammit, Jim!...

I'm a Zombie-Hunter, not a compulsive masturbator......

You're really splitting my time here....... >

HS


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2011)

Another Zombie Hunter


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Another Zombie Hunter



DAMMIT JIM!.......


----------



## vonGarvin (21 Aug 2011)




----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> robocop



 :rofl:


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Aug 2011)

Zombie Huntress extrodinaire:


----------



## a_majoor (22 Aug 2011)

Ammunition will eventually run out, but with the right man (or woman) power, you could always revert to the tools of the _Res Publica Roma_


----------



## LineJumper (23 Aug 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Ammunition will eventually run out, but with the right man (or woman) power, you could always revert to the tools of the _Res Publica Roma_



Absolutely, because http://youtu.be/9jRkgZXaoDM happens with little ammo.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2011)

I was thinking last night as I found a small aluminum baseball bat that used to belong to Mike. I now use it to play ball with my grandson.

Be aware that the bat/club is really a weapon of last resort. It takes a good whack to smack a Z upside the head hard enough to kill it. The human skull can take a pounding.

Not only that....if you have multiple Z's you could get physically very tired from Z Whacking.....and fall prey to the deadly Zs..............


----------



## m.k (6 Sep 2011)

I love that this thread exists.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2011)

On guard!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OW-uFUdEfqE 

Good idea for drills you can do in your own backyard


----------



## a_majoor (7 Sep 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I was thinking last night as I found a small aluminum baseball bat that used to belong to Mike. I now use it to play ball with my grandson.
> 
> Be aware that the bat/club is really a weapon of last resort. It takes a good whack to smack a Z upside the head hard enough to kill it. The human skull can take a pounding.
> 
> Not only that....if you have multiple Z's you could get physically very tired from Z Whacking.....and fall prey to the deadly Zs..............



Mythbusters had an episode which looked at the difference between being struck on the head with an empty beer bottle and a full one. A full bottle delivered enough energy to fracture the skull and cause a massive concussion, which could lead to a very sad choice after the Apocalypse: save the beer or save your life?


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Mythbusters had an episode which looked at the difference between being struck on the head with an empty beer bottle and a full one. A full bottle delivered enough energy to fracture the skull and cause a massive concussion, which could lead to a very sad choice after the Apocalypse: save the beer or save your life?



Hmmmmm now THAT is a question I will be pondering all day.....thanks....lol


----------



## Spooks (7 Sep 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Mythbusters had an episode which looked at the difference between being struck on the head with an empty beer bottle and a full one. A full bottle delivered enough energy to fracture the skull and cause a massive concussion, which could lead to a very sad choice after the Apocalypse: save the beer or save your life?



However, you should only get one whack with a bottle versus multiple whacks with a bat. Do you think that a weapon which "fracture the skull and cause a massive concussion" would do much to an enemy with its guts hanging out and face half ripped off already? There's my thought for the day.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2011)

And another question for you to ponder Jim

http://theminiaturespage.com/boards/msg.mv?id=241747


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> And another question for you to ponder Jim
> 
> http://theminiaturespage.com/boards/msg.mv?id=241747


"Zombie" status is caused by a virus which once enters the bloodstream is 100% fatal. For reasons unknown, Zombies can differentiate between breathing living flesh (us) and dead flesh (them) and will only feed on the living.
The ONLY way to kill a Zombie is brain trauma. To be safe, they should be burned as well.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

I thought seperating the head from the body also did a Z in?

Oh wise Jim, could you please enlighten me?


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> I thought seperating the head from the body also did a Z in?
> 
> Oh wise Jim, could you please enlighten me?



The head will continue to attempt to feed. If you come upon one, either shoot it or hit it hard with a bat, club or blunt object hard enough to stop it. Then burn it.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

Ack. I'll get rid of all my samurai stuff and turn them in for baseball bats and fuel.

By the way, should one start stacking up on fuel? God knows it will be a rarity once the apocalypse start!


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Ack. I'll get rid of all my samurai stuff and turn them in for baseball bats and fuel.
> 
> By the way, should one start stacking up on fuel? God knows it will be a rarity once the apocalypse start!



Samurai stuff is still handy for cutting etc. Don't fire it out just yet.

Fuel.....once the apocalypse hits there will be panic. Fuel will be at a premium, and the roads will be clogged with the living, the dead and the undead. 

A good bicycle.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

A bicycle leaves you exposed though. I good SUV with reinforcements, a gun compartment and a minibar fridge with water, beer and whiskey could be a better option. Don't forget, off roading will be legal, therefore, less chance of clogging and traffic jams.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

Good points all, but bikes are stealthier than vehicles. Besides, a Zombie shuffles....it can't run, walk quickly or anything else. 

Vehicles can and do break down.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

Ref: Zombieland.

Some breeds of Zombies do run. Maybe a cross between a bicycle and the Popemobile would be good. A bicycle with reinforced plastic all around with a door locked with many locks... No place for more than 1 person though, unless one buys a double bike...

I might be on to something here...


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Ref: Zombieland.
> 
> Some breeds of Zombies do run. Maybe a cross between a bicycle and the Popemobile would be good. A bicycle with reinforced plastic all around with a door locked with many locks... No place for more than 1 person though, unless one buys a double bike...
> 
> I might be on to something here...



Not true. There has been no record of a Zombie running. That is a movie.

Zombies are corpses reanimated and are incapable of movement other than a slow shuffle.


----------



## HavokFour (7 Sep 2011)

One of these converted to pedal power would be perfect. You could also add mesh to the front and side for full zombie protection.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Sep 2011)

I do not want to make a new thread for one stupid question and this seems like a good spot due to the thread subject.  My coworker insists that the CF has a zombie plan, and I find it unlikely (but possible.) Which one of us is right?


On topic: crowbar, lock picks, any break and enter equipment will be valuable.  Water and dried food, carry only what you need to survive plus one good book.  Cardio.  Learn all you can about argiculter.


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I do not want to make a new thread for one stupid question and this seems like a good spot due to the thread subject.  My coworker insists that the CF has a zombie plan, and I find it unlikely (but possible.) Which one of us is right?


She is, have you not read the past 13 pages? This is it.



> On topic: crowbar, lock picks, any break and enter equipment will be valuable.  Water and dried food, carry only what you need to survive plus one good book.  Cardio.  Learn all you can about argiculter.



Learning about Agriculture is probably a good plan too.   8)


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

FlyingDutchman said:
			
		

> I do not want to make a new thread for one stupid question and this seems like a good spot due to the thread subject.  My coworker insists that the CF has a zombie plan, and I find it unlikely (but possible.) Which one of us is right?
> 
> 
> On topic: crowbar, lock picks, any break and enter equipment will be valuable.  Water and dried food, carry only what you need to survive plus one good book.  Cardio.  Learn all you can about argiculter.  agriculture



TFTFY

The Zombie Defense Plan is on double secret probation. SHHHHHHHH!!!


----------



## FlyingDutchman (7 Sep 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> She is, have you not read the past 13 pages? This is it.
> 
> Learning about Agriculture is probably a good plan too.   8)


I read it, and I saw the post about someone drawing up plans.  The USA has a zombie plan, and apparently a girl scout plan (source: Zombie CSU, good book.)

Yes, I have a very detailed plan, involving argiculture and hightailing it to the hills.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

Agriculture might be tough to work out, as you will always be on the run. The Zombies will find you, and when they do, you wont have time to go in your garden and pick out a tomato. It's all about small game meat and twinkies at this point of the game!  ;D


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

When we "hightail" it, as you say, we'll need to go to a place north. Zombies freeze up in the winter. Once they do, go from corpse to corpse, smash the head and burn.  Gotta do that before the snow flies.

A well defended compound where you can grow things like potatoes, etc....can be done provided there is a group willing to live lawfully, by rules they have all agreed on.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

Agriculture in winter is tough.  Proper urban development (green houses) must be developed to ensure the continuity of the human race... and a stockpile of baseball bats and fuel must kept somewhere safe, away from Zombies and shady looking, untrustworthy, uninfected humans.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Agriculture in winter is tough.  Proper urban development (green houses) must be developed to ensure the continuity of the human race... and a stockpile of baseball bats and fuel must kept somewhere safe, away from Zombies and shady looking, untrustworthy, uninfected humans.



Not in the short term. The cities will be full of the infected. Its best to steer clear of urban centres.

Agriculture in winter isn't hard....it just isn't done. That's why a good garden that allows you to store food for the winter will be essential. It might be a good idea to learn how to can a preserve vegetables. Also....a suggestion.....get the bow and arrows ready for hunting small game. You can take a deer or bear down with a good compound bow.


----------



## frank1515 (7 Sep 2011)

A fortified urban area is still possible. The more people are together, the more of a chance we'll have to fighting off Zombies.

Disagree with the bow and arrow. A crossbow is easier to aim, reload and carry than a bow and a quiver.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> A fortified urban area is still possible. The more people are together, the more of a chance we'll have to fighting off Zombies.
> 
> Disagree with the bow and arrow. A crossbow is easier to aim, reload and carry than a bow and a quiver.



I prefer the compound bow as I am more familar with it. And I'm pretty good with it too.....


----------



## Danjanou (7 Sep 2011)

frank1515 said:
			
		

> Agriculture in winter is tough.  Proper urban development (green houses) must be developed to ensure the continuity of the human race... and a stockpile of baseball bats and fuel must kept somewhere safe, away from Zombies and shady looking, untrustworthy, uninfected humans.




It appears we all have to move to the Rock when the Zombie Apocalypse comes. Small population, Island,  cold climate and we can resurrect this place to grow our tomatoes.

http://archives.cbc.ca/lifestyle/food/clips/11691/

http://www.accessmylibrary.com/article-1G1-7523025/greenhouse-grief-newfoundland-failed.html

Rumor has it there's also a bridge we can blow in place to slow the hordes down.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Sep 2011)

See link

http://zombieapocalypseacademy.org/

have not had time to investigate it fully, must keep on developing anti-zombie strategy.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> It appears we all have to move to the Rock when the Zombie Apocalypse comes. Small population, Island,  cold climate and we can resurrect this place to grow our tomatoes.
> 
> http://archives.cbc.ca/lifestyle/food/clips/11691/
> 
> ...




I hope by 'the Island' you don't mean Vancouver Island because they are already here! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fef27IVDnx0


----------



## Yeti Smith (13 Sep 2011)

I noticed a mention of the Zombie Apocalypse Academy.org website some of you may have interest in this. I may know something about this and those who run it. If interested contact me for more and I shall share what I know.


----------



## ZombieHunter (13 Sep 2011)

I have traveled great distances (from T.V to computer) to receive the knowledge of many, but i also must pass my knowledge of survival....  ??? 

One must wear 

http://www.brenandsven.com/blog/motorcycle/dark-kight-motorcycle-suit/ 

women included with every purchase.  Also if you notice the batman blades on the for arms, they will be useful in last resort in piercing into a zombies brain. 

Anyway all things aside, I would suggest wearing a motor cycle suit as armor, I figured it would give decent protection from a zombie bite while scavenging for supplies.  Also maybe a paintball face mask to protect against splatter of zombie guts and protect your face from getting bitten off.


----------



## medicineman (13 Sep 2011)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> I hope by 'the Island' you don't mean Vancouver Island because they are already here! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fef27IVDnx0



Glad I escaped when I did then.

MM


----------



## Sythen (13 Sep 2011)

I know how most of you feel about Deadliest Warrior, but its a mildly entertaining show and with this episode coming up, we might get some much needed info on how to kill Zombies!



> In a nightmare throwdown between the fantasy world's two undead superstars,  Max Brooks knows how it would go down.
> 
> "For all of a vampire's physical characteristics, they’re still human beings psychologically," he said. "They still fear. They still doubt.  Zombies don't."
> 
> ...



http://geekout.blogs.cnn.com/2011/09/13/un-deadliest-warrior-battle-show-pits-zombies-vs-vampires/?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Yeti Smith (13 Sep 2011)

For those interested in learning about anti Zombie tactics and important survival lessons, I recommend you check out zombieapocalyoseacadamy.org, We are an open minded organization that teaches Zombie Apocalypse survival. We have instructors in Survival, Weapons and Tactics, Medicine and Improvised tools and materials.  You can also follow us on Facebook.


----------



## a_majoor (24 Sep 2011)

Getting good with a bow takes a long time (which is why crossbows and then firearms were so readily adopted by European armies, it was much easier to train people to use them), so unless you have a secure location with a range that you can train people, I'd go with firearms then devolve to crossbows. Use the stocks of your rifles/shotguns once the ammunition is gone to make your crossbow; the leaf springs of small to medium cars can provide the materials for the bow arms. Truck springs are likely too stiff for a normal human being to draw as crossbow arms.

Growing stuff demands that you stay put to do the planting and harvesting, and protect your crop from marauding pests, wildlife and bandits. Zombies kind of put the kibosh on that unless you can create a solid perimeter fence, and live with the damn zombies moaning outside the barrier 24/7. OTOH, at least they will be able to garnish you with some fresh tomatoes and lettuce once they finally break through....


----------



## FlyingDutchman (25 Sep 2011)

A secure location far away that is off the road (perferably by a few hundred kilometers) with easy to defend natural barriers and you shouldn't have much of a zombie/bandit problem.  Once this area is secure you then worry about agriculter. Your mission would be to survive, not fight every zombie out there.


----------



## EngineerWannabe (25 Sep 2011)

I would head north. Zombies would just freeze up and die. Also not many people to get infected way up north.


----------



## KevinB (26 Sep 2011)

Food up north is next to nill...

  Decent size 'fortress' is still the best method.

Since I have access to Miniguns and cannon at work as well as millions of round, and suppressed sniper rifles etc., I'm going to further secure the perimiter at work, as 640,000 sqft allows for roof garden (flat roof), and we have bunkers etc.


----------



## medicineman (26 Sep 2011)

Kevin's kinda happy in the south now - he neglected to mention that the North is actually quite cold and he's not interested in bundling up anymore  ;D.

MM


----------



## KevinB (26 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Kevin's kinda happy in the south now - he neglected to mention that the North is actually quite cold and he's not interested in bundling up anymore  ;D.
> 
> MM



Damn straight bro.

Too many trips in the cold for The Queen made me despise the cold climates.
  The CF ruined skiing for me as well when I went to Brideport Ca to the USMC Mountain Warefare School, telemarking instead of bangy boards, and beautiful weather...


Pratically however the Southern Climates will be much more survivable without the amenities of society (power being the main #1).   Surviving on the run in Canada in the winter is next to impossible in a non permissive environment.   Just cause a few books beleive Zombies will freeze shut, I would not bank on it.


----------



## medicineman (26 Sep 2011)

I'll let you know how it goes after my first full Manitoba winter...

MM


----------



## Zoomie (26 Sep 2011)

MM - check out the Juvi hall right behind the hospital.  Tall intruder fences, strong secure outbuildings.  Plentiful water source, migrating fowl, has its own dairy farm and agriculture center.


----------



## KevinB (26 Sep 2011)

Fences are good for limited personnel, but will collapse under the weight of a massive onslaught -- need razor wire and low wire entanglements set out a ways from the perimeter fence, as well as shoring up the fence supports.  Overwatch with GPMG's at the minimum.
  
 A moat and a stone/cement wall with pillbox emplacements with mulitple overlaping fields of fire is better.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (26 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I'll let you know how it goes after my first full Manitoba winter...
> 
> MM


Uhg, I moved away from Winterpeg as a wee boy, and I remember thinking 'Thats it? This is how cold it gets in BC?' went back for a funeral two years ago, it was damn cold.  Of my non Peg family members I was the only one who brought who brought a toque and they all eyed it jealously.  I wish you luck.

Second thing: we think this over to much, don't we?


----------



## medicineman (26 Sep 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> MM - check out the Juvi hall right behind the hospital.  Tall intruder fences, strong secure outbuildings.  Plentiful water source, migrating fowl, has its own dairy farm and agriculture center.



And it's own supply of damn near Zombies...had to treat a couple already  - the CO's are getting warmed up for the event.

MM


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (26 Sep 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Food up north is next to nill...
> 
> Decent size 'fortress' is still the best method.
> 
> Since I have access to Miniguns and cannon at work as well as millions of round, and suppressed sniper rifles etc., I'm going to further secure the perimiter at work, as 640,000 sqft allows for roof garden (flat roof), and we have bunkers etc.



Need any help manning said equipment?


----------



## Zoomie (27 Sep 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> And it's own supply of damn near Zombies...had to treat a couple already


They're not bad kids - I worked with a bunch of them on the flood effort.  They let a couple platoon's worth out to help fill sandbags.

@KevinB - I hear you.  It would take some work to shore up the fences, but there is good potential here.


----------



## OldSolduer (27 Sep 2011)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> They're not bad kids - I worked with a bunch of them on the flood effort.  They let a couple platoon's worth out to help fill sandbags.



The ones that they let out are rated as low risk to escape or assault. The real bad ones....are in segregation and won't be allowed out. They'd be good Zombie Fighters IF they can take the time to stop beating people up or invading elderly peoples homes.


----------



## a_majoor (28 Sep 2011)

Kick out the ones in segregation to fight/get eaten by the zombies while we take shelter in the high security areas.


----------



## Journeyman (6 Oct 2011)

Great, now that I've posted in this thread, it'll keep showing up in the 'replies to my posts'   :facepalm:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Great, now that I've posted in this thread, it'll keep showing up in the 'replies to my posts'   :facepalm:



Go into your profile. Look on the left for '*Notifications*', click and change your options.


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2011)

Zombies in Plain English


----------



## BadgerTrapper (17 Oct 2011)




----------



## FlyingDutchman (18 Oct 2011)

Ahhhhhh!  I have been bitten by a zombie, soon I will be an unread flesh craving monster!

So, who wants to come over for dinner?  I'm making lady fingers.


----------



## HavokFour (18 Oct 2011)

Contest seeks zombie-proof home designs​
I know for a fact that there are a couple engineers on this forum. Maybe a Milnet.ca entry is in order?

I believe you must email your designs to zombiesafehousecomp@gmail.com, but I could be wrong.


----------



## a_majoor (23 Oct 2011)

Maybe we are too focused on the wrong things...

http://www.thefrisky.com/2011-10-19/mind-of-man-sex-the-zombie-apocalypse/



> *Mind Of Man: Sex & The Zombie Apocalypse*
> John DeVoreOctober 19, 2011 13 Comments // guys, Highlights
> 
> When the dead walk and the world is plunged into chaos, the only dating advice that will matter is this: the couple that beheads zombies together, stays together. But that advice doesn’t just work in a dark future where corpses hunger for human flesh. It is very practical dating advice for right now, in these last, few remaining years when the deceased stay in their coffins, rather than clawing out from their graves.
> ...


----------



## OldSolduer (24 Oct 2011)

Good post T - however already dead corpses do not reanimate.

The virus kills the host then reanimates the corpse. If a corpse (non infected) comes in contact with the virus, nothing happens. 

You have to be alive to become a zombie. Already dead folk won't.


----------



## KevinB (24 Oct 2011)

Not if you watch some of the movies.

 All depends which Zombie vintage movie the deceased where fans of...


----------



## a_majoor (24 Oct 2011)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Not if you watch some of the movies.
> 
> All depends which Zombie vintage movie the deceased where fans of...



That's why we have flamethrowers! Now you don't have to guess


----------



## FlyingDutchman (24 Oct 2011)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> That's why we have flamethrowers! Now you don't have to guess


I say we go nuclear.


----------



## Danjanou (25 Oct 2011)

So my new revised Zombie Apocalypse survival plan is:

1- Go to Kevin's House

2- Stop at Walmart en route and loot George Romero and Walking Dead DVD Boxed Sets as training manuals.


----------



## PanaEng (25 Oct 2011)

Here is an essential part for your kit: (didn't see a link in here)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.westernsportsman.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/zombie-ammo-full.jpg


----------



## BadgerTrapper (1 Nov 2011)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> Here is an essential part for your kit: (didn't see a link in here)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm kind of tempted to know what makes these rounds so great. Increased fragmentation upon entering the skull? Personally, I think the best anti-zombie round would be those phosphouros rounds from WWZ. The "Hot pie" they called it, upon entering the skull. It burns all brain matter, disabling and destroying the zombie permanently. I'm also upset that they don't have a .30-06 or .303 caliber... Can't use the M1 or Enfield now... Damn.


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Nov 2011)

:threat:


----------



## a_majoor (20 Jan 2012)

Since API ammunition might be in short suply, you might practice with these guys instead:

http://www.batl.ca/home/index.html


----------



## a_majoor (8 Mar 2012)

More amazing projectile weapons here:

http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-02/compact-mechanical-crossbow-nails-targets-precision-laser

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3HH7mBTbHM&feature=player_embedded



> *You Built What?!: A Compact Mechanical Crossbow With the Precision of a Laser*
> 
> Wrist-mounted weaponry brought to you by the letter Y
> By Gregory Mone Posted 03.05.2012 at 10:08 am 15 Comments
> ...



The second page items are fun, maybe the grappling hook projector is useful, but a gatling slingshot?


----------



## FlyingDutchman (14 Mar 2012)

http://www.survivetheoutbreak.com/  So yes, I died alot in this.  Apparently I am not as good in a zombie world as I thought I would be.


----------



## KevinB (14 Mar 2012)

No enough options -- and what sort of idiot starts a Zombie outbreak with only a double barrel shotgun?


----------



## Sapplicant (8 Apr 2012)

Saw one of these at an exhibit about New Brunswickers at a well-respected museum the other day. Should probably master the use of one of these at some point, and keep one on your person at all times. You know, just in case one manages to get close enough to you.


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Apr 2012)

New Health Canada Cigarette warning labels are out. Apparently smoking causes zombies now as well.


----------



## jollyjacktar (9 Apr 2012)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> New Health Canada Cigarette warning labels are out. Apparently smoking causes zombies now as well.


Seems legit.   ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Apr 2012)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> New Health Canada Cigarette warning labels are out. Apparently smoking causes zombies now as well.



Cool.  Now I'll never quit.   :


----------



## a_majoor (27 May 2012)

Good thing we have a database of options, sounds like a real life Zombie attack here:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-05-26/naked-attacker-chewing-face-killed/55224874/1



> *Report: Officer kills naked attacker chewing man's face*
> Updated 8h 15m ago
> 
> MIAMI (AP) – A Miami police officer on Saturday fatally shot a naked man who was chewing on the face of another man on a downtown causeway off-ramp, police and witnesses said.
> ...


----------



## Lerch (27 May 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Good thing we have a database of options, sounds like a real life Zombie attack here:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-05-26/naked-attacker-chewing-face-killed/55224874/1



Oh balls, it's beginning...


----------



## Spooks (30 May 2012)

So, by logical deduction, you do not need a flamethrower, bayonet, crossbow or anything else suggested in this thread. You simply need a Miami cop.


----------



## SoldierInAYear (30 May 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Good thing we have a database of options, sounds like a real life Zombie attack here:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-05-26/naked-attacker-chewing-face-killed/55224874/1



Pack your bags, we're going to Madagascar.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Jun 2012)

Paul_Ontario said:
			
		

> Pack your bags, we're going to Madagascar.



crap cartoon penguin zombies, we are screwed.  :'(


----------



## GnyHwy (2 Jun 2012)

.


----------



## Journeyman (5 Jun 2012)

The Garden Gnomes have started........


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Jun 2012)

I now know why I hate garden gnomes.....


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I now know why I hate garden gnomes.....



Love garden gnomes.  Hate flamingos.    

If PMed Techs were Zombies:






 ;D


----------



## cupper (15 Jul 2012)

This one's for you Jim. From Realtor.com

*Penetrate This: Sixteen Fortresses for Staving Off the Zombie Apocalypse (PHOTOS)*

http://www.realtor.com/blogs/2012/06/01/penetrate-this-sixteen-fortresses-for-staving-off-the-zombie-apocalypse-photos/



> In case you’re in complete denial or have been living under a rock in recent days, it has become quite apparent that THE ZOMBIE APOCALPYSE IS UPON US, PEOPLE. Reported horrific incidents of face-eating, intestine-throwing, arm-gnawing, hush-hush hazmat evacuations, and/or general cannibalistic mayhem can mean only one thing: it’s high- time we start preparing for the hordes of living dead that will soon begin roaming the world in search of delicious, delicious brains.
> 
> Not to minimize the human tragedy here, but what’s a guy or gal to do? This particular writer never quite completed the necessary steps to earn his ‘Zombie Apocalypse’ merit badge, nor has he any crossbow-wielding, animal-skinning, shelter-building survival qualities to get him out of a pinch, let alone the jaws of the zombie formerly known as grandma for that matter. However, what I can offer is my expertise in real estate – prime, zombie-defense real estate capable of putting those with an unquenchable thirst for human flesh at a distance from you and your family.
> 
> Let’s begin, shall we?



And the 2011 Zombie Safehouse Competition.

http://zombiesafehouse.wordpress.com/

And if you Google Zombie Proof House

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=zombie+proof+house&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Sythen (28 Jul 2012)

http://uberhumor.com/i-need-this-because-of-reasons


----------



## medicineman (28 Jul 2012)

Sign I saw outisde a Winnipeg outdoors shop - "Zombies can't swim - so why not buy a Kayak?"

MM


----------



## OldSolduer (28 Jul 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Sign I saw outisde a Winnipeg outdoors shop - "Zombies can't swim - so why not buy a Kayak?"
> 
> MM


But they survive underwater.


----------



## medicineman (28 Jul 2012)

Then I'd guess we could make a killing devising a kayak paddle that can double as a zombie bludgeon and sell it to these guys  ;D.

MM


----------



## fraserdw (28 Jul 2012)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> But they survive underwater.



Yes, but they are too buoyant to cross water of any current.  Now stop ruining my Zombie survival plan!


----------



## fraserdw (28 Jul 2012)

Edged weapons are better, I am sure that Zombie Chief Blair will be going around still arresting gun owners!


----------



## Sythen (31 Jul 2012)

http://www.ibtimes.com/articles/356653/20120626/zombie-apocalypse-michael-daniel-eat-dog.htm?fs=6f1cd



> 'Zombie Apocalypse Continues?' Man Eats 40-Pound Pet Dog
> 
> A man who was high on synthetic marijuana reportedly ate his family dog alive. Just as the "zombie apocalypse" hysteria began to subside, another man in a psychotic meltdown makes national news.
> 
> ...



More on link. Craziness.


----------



## cupper (31 Jul 2012)

A suitable punishment would be to feed him alive to a pack of wild dogs.


----------



## KevinB (4 Aug 2012)

I shoot people over dogs.
I'd say ask a few Afghani's - but they thought I was kidding...

What a worthless piece of shit.  Cops should have tased him with 12ga buck.


----------



## a_majoor (5 Aug 2012)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I shoot people over dogs.
> I'd say ask a few Afghani's - but they thought I was kidding...
> 
> What a worthless piece of crap.  Cops should have tased him with 12ga buck.



00 magnum shot would do just fine in a case like this.....


----------



## Dissident (5 Aug 2012)

^What they said^


----------



## cupper (5 Aug 2012)

Shooting the bastard let's him off too easy.

I prefer something long slow and painful.


----------



## KevinB (6 Aug 2012)

I did not say where to shoot him  ;D
  In Fl you could at least get the cops to drag him into the swamp, break a leg and he's not anything but croc food.


----------



## Journeyman (9 Aug 2012)




----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2012)

Funny _and_ true.


----------



## BadgerTrapper (9 Aug 2012)

cupper said:
			
		

> Shooting the ******* let's him off too easy.
> 
> I prefer something long slow and painful.



First 3 Shells are loaded with Rocksalt?


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Aug 2012)

When Zombies have birthdays....






 ;D


----------



## a_majoor (11 Aug 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

>



But anything that will work against Zombies will be equally effective vs douchebags as well...... >


----------



## medicineman (11 Aug 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> But anything that will work against Zombies will be equally effective vs douchebags as well...... >



However, I do believe that it is still illegal to shoot or axe murder douchebags at this point in time...

MM


----------



## a_majoor (11 Aug 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> However, I do believe that it is still illegal to shoot or axe murder douchebags at this point in time...
> 
> MM



Be prepared.....


----------



## medicineman (11 Aug 2012)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Be prepared.....



No worries there  >

MM


----------



## dapaterson (13 Aug 2012)

Here is the simple explanation of how the Zombie Apocalypse will unfold:

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/zombie_how


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Sep 2012)

They must know people who work at NDHQ....    ;D


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Sep 2012)

I know this was reported in another thread, but I thought I would post it again in case anyone missed it; the  Zombie-Max  line of ammunition from Hornady. 

Disclaimer from Hornady. 



> Disclaimer: Hornady® Zombie Max™ ammunition is NOT a toy (IT IS LIVE AMMUNITION), but is intended only to be used on…ZOMBIES, also known as the living dead, undead, etc. No human being, plant, animal, vegetable or mineral should ever be shot with Hornady® Zombie Max™ ammunition. Again, we repeat, Hornady® Zombie Max™ ammunition is for use on ZOMBIES ONLY, and that's not a nickname, phrase or cute way of referring to anybody, place or thing. When we say Zombies, we mean…ZOMBIES!


----------



## medicineman (8 Sep 2012)

So Portage la Prairie is going to have a fundraising "Zombie Walk" just before Hallowe'en...just waiting to see all the rednecks out here  show up with their deer rifles and shotguns and axes  op:

MM


----------



## a_majoor (22 Oct 2012)

Not everyone has access to a bayonet or even a firearm, so for the office workers:

http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-04-12/how-to-weaponize-office-supplies-j-rg-sprave#r=lr-fst

I'm a bit dubious about the pencil shooter, but using office scissors as paart of a pole arm or a two hole punch as the striking end of a flail are ideas I can get behind


----------



## a_majoor (9 Jan 2013)

Dealing with Zombies using _real_ science:

http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/12/12/decay_a_zombie_movie_created_by_scientists_and_filmed_at_cern_video.html?wpisrc=obinsite



> *Why a Zombie Movie Made by Physicists is the Best Kind of Science PR*
> 
> By J. Bryan Lowder
> 
> ...


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (11 Jan 2013)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Dealing with Zombies using _real_ science:
> 
> http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/12/12/decay_a_zombie_movie_created_by_scientists_and_filmed_at_cern_video.html?wpisrc=obinsite




A very Decent zombie movie


----------



## BernDawg (14 Jan 2013)

The entire movie is on Youtube as well. I thought it was worth the 1hr and 16 mins it took out of my life to watch it.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-NwLUPZWZc
Turns out my new BlueRay player can play Youtube vids so I had the luxury of watching on my TV. ;D


----------



## a_majoor (14 Jan 2013)

If you have some time and have skill with tools, you can make this:

http://blog.makezine.com/2012/01/02/the-zombie-hammer-now-with-skill-ejector/



> The Zombie Hammer, Now with Skull Ejector
> 
> By Gareth Branwyn , 2012/01/02 @ 2:30 pm
> Share this:
> ...



Jorge is rather accomplished(?) in the creation of various other items of mayhem as well, as the sidebar on his YouTube channel attests (Gatling crossbow?)

edit for spelling


----------



## Danjanou (17 Jan 2013)

Seems appropriate for this thread

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pzxb2sxbDU


----------



## a_majoor (2 Apr 2013)

So long as you have access to working firearms, nothing could be better than DU buckshot. Evidently it is capable of traveling a kilometer straight up (if fired at drones), so you can imagine the mayhem this would cause fired at long range into a crowd of zombies from your perch on the roof....

http://www.luckygunner.com/12ga-3-uranium-drone-load-tacnition-5-rounds



> 12 ga - 3" Uranium Drone Load - 1 3/8 oz - Tacnition - 5 Rounds
> 
> 270
> 
> ...


----------



## a_majoor (6 Apr 2013)

After you have used up the ammunition (or it has gone stale due to decades of storage in your underground bunker), you might want to get this:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000WLXLK8/ref=asc_df_B000WLXLK82458178?smid=A1BKAZCTVEM7PB&tag=insta0c-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B000WLXLK8

or

http://www.amazon.com/Battle-Ready-Chain-Haubergeon-X-Large/dp/B009BA48HG/?_encoding=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=9325&linkCode=ur2&tag=insta0c-20

Getting edged weapons is your issue....


----------



## KevinB (11 Apr 2013)

I'm going to use a bus...
    Its pretty the ultimate anti-zombie weapon outside a tank. No issues with getting grabbed or contaminated.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Apr 2013)




----------



## OldSolduer (12 Apr 2013)

KevinB said:
			
		

> I'm going to use a bus...
> Its pretty the ultimate anti-zombie weapon outside a tank. No issues with getting grabbed or contaminated.



Wire up the windows, up gun the engine a bit and attach a cow catcher type gadget on the front so the zombies are pushed to the side after you run them down. Similar to a snow plow.

Make sure it's a cruiser type bus with the DVD player, ok?

Also firing ports might be handy.


----------



## KevinB (12 Apr 2013)

Better than a Bus...


----------



## Jungle (12 Apr 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Similar to a snow plow.



A zombie plow... I like that !!


----------



## NavyShooter (12 Apr 2013)

Mad Max Anyone???


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Apr 2013)

NavyShooter said:
			
		

> Mad Max Anyone???



Too open.  The ability for a wayward zombie to grab and punch is too near.

Whereas this allows you to be stylin and profilin while pushing those undead bastages to the side.






Remember in all cases to have backups.  Ammo will runout so having a long enough machete, baseball bat with spikes or even a pike for that medieval throwback allows you the flexibility to deal with any hungry individual.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Apr 2013)

Canadian Trucker speaks wisely. Cage your self in and have a backup weapon.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (12 Apr 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The Milnet.ca Staff .... sucking the fun out of on line discourse since 1993.    ;D


Figured I would quote this from page 1.  How does the kool-aid taste Michael?

*puts poop disturbing device down*



			
				Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Canadian Trucker speaks wisely...


Holy cow, my Mother told me this day would come but I never believed her.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Apr 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Holy cow, my Mother told me this day would come but I never believed her.




I don't even know your mom....or maybe I do....... ???


----------



## a_majoor (13 Apr 2013)

A truck is pretty cool, but remember you need a fair bit of mass behind it to punch through large numbers of zombies or other obstacles:


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (14 Apr 2013)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I don't even know your mom....or maybe I do....... ???


Left myself wide open for that one.  Daddy?  *insert full body shudder* :boke:


----------



## KevinB (16 Apr 2013)

Ah - we need tracks.

   CCV for Anti-Zombie role?

op:


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2013)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Ah - we need tracks.
> 
> CCV for Anti-Zombie role?
> 
> op:



Why go with tracks when they can go with that EM-50 thing from "Stripes"?  

MM


----------



## KevinB (18 Apr 2013)

Enough zombie could tip it.

Plus after seeing what the Z's did to the RV in Walking Dead, a RV is the last place you'll find me in the ZA (Zombie Apocalypse)


----------



## medicineman (18 Apr 2013)

But it's an armoured RV...mind you they got into the M1 tank in Atlanta, so I suppose...mind you the M1 didn't have the flamethrowers on the side  ;D.

MM


----------



## CougarKing (24 Jun 2013)

:

link



> *Macroeconomic Lessons From the Zombie Apocalypse*
> By Matthew Yglesias
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert0288 (24 Jun 2013)

Double barrel knife launcher on an AR-15.  Because, why not?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9LmzAeQqNM


----------



## a_majoor (24 Jun 2013)

Evidently the Zombies have eaten all the economists, and a large part of the movie writer's brains as well.

Money is a medium of exchange and a means of record keeping, and even if there are no dollars or ATM's around, people will be using other meduims of exchange. Black marke one advantaget cigarettes come to mind, but humans have used all kinds of things as money since at least the Bronze age.

Labour shortages lead to wage increases. We see this in Alberta today, and historians saw this in Europe after the Black Death. If you need to get things done, then you need to offer some sort of incentive to get the workers to work on your project. This will be equally true during the Zombie Apocalypse, and skilled workers will be in even higher demand (especially if they have very useful or unique skills). The constant hustling that the author refers to reflects the breakdown of the larger supply chain and interlocking systems of global trade and exchange. There is an essay "I Pencil" which demonstrates just how interconnected the system really is. Without the people and institutions, you personally have to do the extra work to make up for it.

Socialism or any sort of autocratic or authoratarian system of resource allocation has only one advantage over market systems; the speed of resource allocation. OF course if the resources are allocated to the wrong thing, then you get stuck and have a harder time getting back on track. The author alludes to this but does not seem to understand just how badly misallocation of resources can harm economies. (Even in market systems this is true; F.A. Hayek warned about credit bubbles).


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (25 Jun 2013)

Robert0288 said:
			
		

> Double barrel knife launcher on an AR-15.  Because, why not?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9LmzAeQqNM


Epic!

On a related note, going to see World War Z tonight, from the trailer these buggers move too fast for bayonets to be useful me thinks, but who knows.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> Epic!
> 
> On a related note, going to see World War Z tonight, from the trailer these buggers move too fast for bayonets to be useful me thinks, but who knows.



Oh C'mon there's a bayonet scene early on and bonus points for the use of duct tape 8)


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (26 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Oh C'mon there's a bayonet scene early on and bonus points for the use of duct tape 8)


Very true, I was thinking about that as I watched it.


----------



## Danjanou (26 Jun 2013)

I was expecting to be disappointed re all the hype about it being not the book, and therefore wasn't too pissed off. There are some slight plot twists and the CGI was good, the overrunning of Jeruselum was well done and I loved James Badger Dale as the Ranger Captain in Korea.


----------



## Cbbmtt (26 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I was expectign to be disappointed re all the hype about it being not the book, and hterefore wasn't too pissed off. There soem slight plot twists and the CGI was good, the overrunign of Jeruselum was well done and I loved James Badger Dale as the Ranger Captain in Korea.



Still can't believe there was not really any blood and gore in a zombie movie.


----------



## CougarKing (26 Jun 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I was expecting to be disappointed re all the hype about it being not the book, and hterefore wasn't too pissed off. There soem slight plot twists and the CGI was good, the overrunign of Jeruselum was well done and I loved James Badger Dale as the Ranger Captain in Korea.



Wasn't it a bit TOO easy though how they found the WHO facility in Cardiff after haphazardly stumbling through the Welsh countryside?

Btw, isn't the so-called "USS Argus" command ship in the movie crewed by US personnel actually the British ship RFA Argus?


 ???


----------



## Danjanou (28 Jun 2013)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> Wasn't it a bit TOO easy though how they found the WHO facility in Cardiff after haphazardly stumbling through the Welsh countryside?
> 
> Btw, isn't the so-called "USS Argus" command ship in the movie crewed by US personnel actually the British ship RFA Argus?
> 
> ...



Well he is some sort of UN super sleuth so he probably has the location of all WHO  buildings memorized. More likely he stole a BB with the WHO version of the Timmies GPS app loaded on it off a dead passenger.

Re the ship, RN firesale? Could have been worse it could have been an RN Sub.   8)


----------



## cupper (1 Sep 2015)

*Swiss Army Machete: Zombie Defense Multi-tool*

http://www.instructables.com/id/Swiss-Army-Machete-Zombie-Defense-Multi-tool/?&sort=ACTIVE&limit=40&offset=80#DISCUSS



> In preparation for the forthcoming zombie invasion I decided to gather up the gnarliest, zombie-weaponiest tools I had and store them in one convenient and accessible location.
> 
> Initially I just threw all my zombie weaponry into a sort-of "grab-and-go-a-fightin'-zombies" duffle bag, but I realized it was just too disorganized to be of any practical use in a real-life zombie situation.
> 
> ...


----------

